# Disabled Hunter needs help



## BoxCallWillie

Please let me add this 
  Im not asking for a hand out ,  im asking for a hand up or help
  finding either of these and something I can make payments on.
  Please pray if nothing else abot this.
  God bless, BCW 

Men and ladys 
I honestly hate to ask this question
but I need help obtaining a golf cart 
or a manual off road wheelchair. 
I will buy if someone will let me make payments.
Im a amputee (leg) also have a spinal cord injury
of my 5,6,and 7 in my cervical with a steel plate 
that holds my neck together . I do have use of
my arms and hands. 

My Ins. will not buy the chair or cart I found out today.
and since I became disabled 3 yrs ago , I have strugled
literley to get out and hunt again.
I have a web site that I help others disabled but Have
Never asked for help my self ever untill now .
I really feel bad to even ask but I have no other choice
I have hunted all my life up untill three years ago when I 
lost my leg and I dont want to quit .  I know this is alot
to ask but ,  I dont know what else to do .
Either doesnt have to be purty, just functional and useable.

Thankyou and God bless
BCW


----------



## jigman

Good luck and hope you find what you need to get you back in the woods .


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Thank you Sir ...  
I thought I found a golf cart to buy
and at the last minute the man changed his mind
and is not gonna sell it now . 

Man talking about high hopes dissapearing . Almost  

God Bless,
BCW


----------



## howie_r

If I had such I would offer it to you but I do not. I would check with a few dealer's in your area they may be willing to take payments as well.


----------



## mule69

bcw where are you in fla  and if i could give you one could you get to odum ga to pick it up. my dad is going to charge battery's and make sure it would be worth coming to get. i would be glad to help a veteran


----------



## shdw633

mule69 if you have a cart for him, I'll get with you to pick it up for him if he has no way to do it.  I don't live to far from him and will make arrangements to pick it up for him if needed.  Just let me know.


----------



## mule69

my dad is going to check it out tomorrow and i will let you know. it is one he had for the grandkids and then my sister got a new one it has been sitting up for a year but he thinks it will be fine


----------



## Ruger#3

Shdw let me know (PM) if I can help. I'm about 100 miles east of Mule. I have a double axel trailer with a drive on ramp. If this deal works out maybe I could get the cart down around Valdosta and meet you. Just let me know, I'd be glad to help get this gentlemen mobile again.


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Mule 69  and Bill shdw633 
Men Im without words and in tears 
sorry I cant even type rite now
I finish later . 

Thank you Both !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And thank you Jesus
BCW


----------



## StriperAddict

BCW, I'll be praying all good things come of this post, and you get your needs met.  Woodys' outdoorsfolks are some o' the best in the world.  (Hats off to you guys)


----------



## BoxCallWillie

To all that has responded to this thread
 and are trying to get me mobile again
 and into the woods hunting.   From the bottom
 of my heart thank you .

 Mule69 ,shdw633,and Rugar#3 
 Last night I got down on my knees and 
 thanked the Lord for people like y'all .
 you can only imadgine the thrill and excitement
 im feeling . This forum has the most down home 
 careing folks I have ever seen anywhere on any forum.
 I think I know why too. Its because we believe in one another and most importantly we believe in the man above.  Since I joined here ,  I have saw the outpooring
of Brother's and Sister's helping one another . 
Many times over this is what life is about and the way the
Lord sez we should be .

Im not a good speller but I think y'all know what this 
means to me . and Im not to good with words so forgive 
me .

Mule69 , shdw633 , and Rugar#3 
THANK YOU , You have made day's ahead brighter
knowing I'll be able to get back out in Gods country
again .   
God bless all here !!!!!!! 
Sincerely,
Randy (BCW )


----------



## rex upshaw

great to hear....let us know how it turns out and if there are any other resources needed.


----------



## mule69

bcw it will be this evening b-4 i know anything i talked with my dad he said he would get it on the charger later today when he got home but i have not forgot about you he thinks it will be fine he was going to clean it up said it had some mildew on the seats from being in the weather


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Thank you mule69
 I just sent you a PM
 God Bless you.......
 BCW


----------



## jigman

OK I just got cold chills from read this post, it's great to know there is still some down home good people in this great country that we live in and some of the best is right here on Woody's, Good luck boxcarwillie as I'm sure this thing will work out and keep us updated, God bless ya mule69 good things will come back to you and your dad,as the saying goes what go's around comes around.


----------



## mule69

ruger i could not figure how to reply to your pm but i will keep you informed as soon as i find out the condition the last thing i want to do is go through everybody's help and it not be in good condition. Like i say i think it will be fine.


----------



## Ruger#3

*No problem.....*

No problem, I'll be around all weekend regretfully. I'm on call this weekend for work so wont be far from a phone.


----------



## K80

This is a GREAT thing yall are doing for this guy!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My hat is off to all of you.


----------



## Arrow3

Good work guys....


----------



## Bram

*Great Group of People*

There are alot of great people on this forum..I am proud to be associated with it..


----------



## Handgunner

Reading posts like this, reminds me why I come back, day after day, week after week, year after year.

It's good to see there are still good folks around.

Y'all are doing a great thing!   Kudos to all of you.


----------



## SheldonMOAC

*BoxCallWillie*

BoxCallWillie,

I work for a very large outdoor hunting equipment company.  Send me a PM with you address and I can send you a few things to help you get back in the woods.

God Speed
Sheldon MOAC


----------



## CAL

Been out of service with the puter this week but I am back stronger than ever.I am only 30 miles south of Columbus.Don't wish to get ahead of anyone but I am here to help if I can with whatever it takes.Just send me a pm.Got truck,trailer,and ready to roll!


----------



## Ruger#3

*Reread the thread...*

Hey Cal, I like you thought this was over at Columbus at first. I reread the thread and Mule states it is at his Dads down at Odum which is down South.

He is coordinating with his dad and will let us know something if the cart works. Sounds like a good reason for a lunch down on around the coast to me.

I hope this comes together for this gentlemen. It's great to see the goodness in folks shining brightly.

By the way BCW this situation kind of struck a cord with me as my neck is fused C-4, C-5 and C-6 as well. Wearing a helment and pulling too many Gs for too many years in the military flying I think. God has blessed me and I have only had to make a few minor adjustments, cant pull as heavy a bow etc. It could have just as easily went the other way for me as well. So I understand what your talking about.

I'll check back in later today for an update. Still praying for you buddy!


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Thanks Rugar#3
 Knowing also what its like have the same type
 of injury you can relate to you understand.
 My SCI came from a fall I took in 1998.
 Landing on my neck and shoulder and Herniated
 my disks. Also messed up my left rotater cuff and had
surgery on it too 5 months after the Cervical . 

I talked to Mule69 thurs. on the phone. He is in my book
a great man to help me out like this with the cart.
In fact all here that are working on this for me are 
God sends. Its overwhelming the goodness of all here at woody's.  Everyone here are the kind of folks this world 
could use more of many times over. 
Its the well wishers to that bring up spirits of all .

The members of this forum are the MOST thoughtful people if have ever come into contact with . 
You know,  when I first joined uo here... I put up a post
needing plans for a guy out in Montana that had asked me
if I knew how to build a shooting house for kids that are in
a wheelchair with a correct ramp. He had a few Ranchers 
out there that agreed to let the Handicap kids hunt thier
property if he could build them the shooting houses.
Cal from here sent me pictures of the ones he had built
with a list of materials needed. Plus others did the same
please forgive me for not remembering everyones names
but this was 1 of the efferts of all that got my attention.
And the pooring out of prayers for this event.

Guys and gals,  May our father in heaven have special plans for you all . Like I said early'er Y'all are what this world needs more of People like you !!!!!
It sure would be a better world for all to live in . 

From the bottom of my heart Thank you ALL for helping
me get back to Gods great Outdoors . 
And to all here Good Luck this weekend and every weekend for the rest of the season .
God Bless Y'all .....
BCW


----------



## mule69

BCW my dad checked out the golf cart and it needs batteries i have no idea what they would cost it has been sitting up for a year and they were completely dry he put water in them and they would not take a charge. He is not sure about the charger however you are welcome to it i just don't know what it would take to get it going. I wish it was in better shape but you know what happens when something sets up without being used. I am going to ask around and see what i can find i don't mind spending a little money to try and get it going but i live four hours away from my parents and then work on the road during the week covering alabama and the panhandle of fla.  Feel free to give me a call if you have any questions.


----------



## ranger1977

It's nice to know that technology can bring people together who would have otherwise never met.  Great people here!


----------



## howie_r

This Story Is full of just well you guys give me hope for humanity still. Good people on this board with out a doubt.


----------



## ronmac13

this is such a great forum with great people.

Just when i start thinking the world doesnt have any more good people out there, this place always surprises me.

I want to say thanks to everyone helping this man out, i may have a battery for it, let me check with my uncle.


----------



## Sultan of Slime

M69 does that thing take special batteries or just automotive style 12 volt cells?let me know I'l get him some new juice!!!


----------



## LadyGunner

great thread!  
WTG folks

BCW hope you get back out in the woods soon.  
and shooting that recurve again


----------



## mule69

priveye i really don't know it is a golf cart but i will try to find out


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Howdy All ,
Mule69 I dont know anything about carts 
except , some are gas, elec. 36 and 48 volt carts.

Im guessing this is a 36 volt cart , dunno. 
Can anyone here give us some more knowlege 
on this cart and batterys . How many does it take ?
and the best place to buy them, and price .

Im thinking its the Batt. too if its set up . 
Have you tried another charger with to see if it may be
the charger bad ? 

If I new the year Id google the info and see
what I could find out .
Mule I sent you a PM for your ph. #
Man sometimes I cant find nuttin, thought I had it...

Thanks everyone for any help on info .
God Bless,
BCW


----------



## jp328

BCW- As you know I am just North of Tampa, I have a trailer big enough to haul that thing. If someone can get it half way, I will get it the other half for ya. 

As a disabled hunter, I know what this means to you (like I call it, woods wheels).


----------



## eagle-eye

I can't help with getting you a cart; however I'm also disabled and if you need a used wheelchair I have a 3rd chair that I keep out at my Oconee camp site. It's been up under my 5th wheel camper for almost 3 years, I use it from time to time setting up my blind or around the camp.

 It's nothing special but it is a usable chair. I forget the maker, when new it was around $3500-$4000. The frame is perfect, the seat and back are in good condition as are the wheels, it could use a bit of tune-up and a good hard cleaning because I have had it at the camp for the past 2+ years.

Best part is "if you need it, it's free"  but you would have to come get it.. I don't deliver


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Thanks , 
Eagle eye ,  Jp328 , duckxtrmn8tr ,and ladygunner ...
Right now Im waiting on Mule69 to get his ph#
to call him and find out a little more about the cart.

JP328 exactly , this cart is woods on wheels
for me it would also open so many outdoor doors 
for me .  Hunting and Fishing or even going to get my mail.
I live in a rual area and we have Cluster mail boxes.
up by the HWY.  Im aprox 1/4 mile from my mail box LOL
But this is the price you pay for liveing in the country...
And I wouldnt have it any other way !!!!!

Just found out the batterys can run upwards of 300. and up . But if the cart is sound to me its worth it 
to be mobile again and be able to Hunt... and Fish ...
the mail can wait LOL I useualy dont get nuttin but bills anyway.

Thanks everyone ,
God Bless,
BCW


----------



## rex upshaw

BoxCallWillie said:


> Just found out the batterys can run upwards of 300. and up . But if the cart is sound to me its worth it
> to be mobile again and be able to Hunt... and Fish ...




maybe we could set up a fund to help out with the cost.  i'm pretty sure we can get 30 people to put in $10 each...i'm game.


----------



## jp328

BCW, Mule69 and anyone else, Just keep me in mind. Like I said, I will meet halfway to get BCW this cart.


----------



## mule69

i just talked with my dad he said e thinks it takes 6 6volt batt it is an e-z go cart he is out of town so he can't get me the serial # so i can get the yr model i might can get more info tomorrow. Like i said you are welcome to it. I wish it was ready to go, i might can get pictures if that would help.


----------



## CAL

Hey,I'm still in ya'll.Florida don't scare me,I am still ready to roll!!!!!


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Quoat from Cal "Hey,I'm still in ya'll.Florida don't scare me,I am still ready to roll!!!!! "

I honestly appreciate all and every ones help with this
May God Bless you ALL!!!!!!!!

Mule69 ,  I recieved your ph.# 
I'll wait untill around 8 pm to call you just in case 
your Luggin a Big Buck home from the woods this evening.
Hope you are !!!!!! 

Yes John , Id like to see a pic or two of this cart
if you have them .  
This is like waiting on that big Buck to cross my shooting lane LOL... 

Rex ,  If this is possable to set up , it sure would help
I hate to even say yes to this, but right now even thow im
100% disabled im have to fight Social Security for disability
they want me to wait till im 62 to get disability payments
and have turned me down one time already, I appealed 
and am waiting on a court date and that can take from
6 weeks to 1 year to get it in court  

Already told them,  I have used three boxes of mirical grow, and still havent even sprouted a new leg yet...
The State of FL. is noted for refusel 's big time... 

JP328,
I appreciate your help, all I can say is stay tuned for now
I'll have to wait to see whats gonna happin with getting the
batterys first . 

Again I thank every one for helping with this
I pray that God Bless'es every one Greatly 
It brings tears to my eyes every time I think about
this and the great people here at this forum .
I said it before and I will say it again !!!

This world could use more people like Y'all 
in it , It sure would be a BETTER PLACE FOR ALL !!!!!!!!!!

God Bless everyone ,

BCW


----------



## rex upshaw

BoxCallWillie said:


> Rex ,  If this is possable to set up , it sure would help
> I hate to even say yes to this, but right now even thow im
> 100% disabled im have to fight Social Security for disability
> they want me to wait till im 62 to get disability payments
> and have turned me down one time already, I appealed
> and am waiting on a court date and that can take from
> 6 weeks to 1 year to get it in court



maybe we can send a check or cash to whoever is going to be picking up the battery for you.  i'm not really in the loop here and don't know if they would want to handle that responsibility, but let me know....i will be more than happy to help you out with a little donation and i'm pretty sure we can get that battery for you, with all the willing people on this site.


----------



## Ruger#3

*When you get ready....*

Both Cal and I have volunteered to haul the gear all or part of the way. If our FL friends want to meet up and help I think that would be great. For that matter Cal, maybe you and I can both pitchin in from here if you dont mind. 

Eagle, I'd be glad to come cross town and pickup the chair for BCW to be included in the shipment when this comes together. Would the chair be picked up near Duluth?

I like the idea of a fund being setup for the battery. Once BCW talks to Mule and get the info we need to get a correct battery maybe we can get something going. Cal is there a way to get a central collection point through the board? 

BCW just let us know when you have the info you need to get the correct battery. Some good folks here are going to make this happen. I'm all in folks!

BCW hang in there, and keep us posted!


----------



## Sultan of Slime

Ruger#3 said:


> Both Cal and I have volunteered to haul the gear all or part of the way. If our FL friends want to meet up and help I think that would be great. For that matter Cal, maybe you and I can both pitchin in from here if you dont mind.
> 
> Eagle, I'd be glad to come cross town and pickup the chair for BCW to be included in the shipment when this comes together. Would the chair be picked up near Duluth?
> 
> I like the idea of a fund being setup for the battery. Once BCW talks to Mule and get the info we need to get a correct battery maybe we can get something going. Cal is there a way to get a central collection point through the board?
> 
> BCW just let us know when you have the info you need to get the correct battery. Some good folks here are going to make this happen. I'm all in folks!
> 
> BCW hang in there, and keep us posted!



Ruger I will buy whatever battery he needs .I am just right down the road from you.I also have enough spray paint and stencils to get it lookin good.


-Jonathon


----------



## Ruger#3

Yep, just over the hill there Jonathon. I think we are all just holdin our breathe to see what we need to make this work. I just got a PM from another Woodys buddy bustin to help.

As I told him, I work over in  Peach Tree City, land of golf carts, so once we know what we need I'd be glad to do the leg work roundin it up.


----------



## mule69

ok guys how can we get the cart from odum and on the way i have the first $100 to buy the battery's and what ever it needs. What i don't have is alot of time i live in a motel working mon through fri. If someone can get the ball rolling i will be glad to get you directions and my dad will help you get it loaded. Just let me know. Thanks, i would love to make this happen it is not every day that you get the opportunity to give a little back.


----------



## Ruger#3

Mule please PM me your phone number I'll get in touch. We'll work on getting this rolling!

Ok guys, I shot out PMs for phone numbers from those to help get this going. I work early so I'm off for tonite, will check this tomorrow morning. Let me know when to call in your replies.


----------



## firewagon

I'll be running thru Odum on Sat. 11/10 north bound and returning south bound to Central Fl. on 11/13 or 14.
Mule69 pm sent.


----------



## mule69

If firewagon could pick it up and get it to central fla does anyone know a place to get it fixed down there? Like i said i will pay the first $100 however i don't want to handle any money but will be glad to send check or give a reputable place a cc#


----------



## jeremy mccollough

WOW good to know there are still good people out there in the world ....good luck bcw hope this works for u...thoughts and prayers to you...


----------



## firewagon

*cart*

I work for city F.D. with 8 guys who have twenty four hours of waiting for something to happen. Give us a couple of shifts to cut,chop,rebuild and post the pictures.


http://whfd.mywinterhaven.com/


----------



## CAL

Hey fellas,
Like Willie I am disabled as well but only with a bad heart.I am available any time to do whatever.I don't have a job,am retired and as i have said before "I am ready to roll".Don't want to get in front of anyone but I can leave home and go to Odum and on to Florida.All I need is for someone to tell me to load and roll!From the map,I can go to Odum,down to 84 to Valdosta to 75 and then look out Willie!


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Guys Thanks so much for what y'all are doing for me
 This is dream comeing true ...
However , I can only set and wait right now.
Here is my email address
Chairman547@aol.com 

God bless all of you...   

BCW


----------



## hoghunter1

If the chair is in Duluth I will pick it up and bring it to wherever I need to meet somebody. I will also help out with the battery purchase if needed. Whoever is in charge of this pm me and I will send you my number. I will help out any way I can to get BCW back in the woods.


----------



## Ruger#3

Got a PM from Eagle, it will be a couple weeks on the chair but that's no big deal. I can ship the chair down Fedex, my shop gets a huge discount anyways. Looks like there is plenty of folks willing to donate to buy the batteries so I'll call Firewagon and make sure they can get it repaired down there. I'll post later after a few calls. There are some good folks on this forum.

BCW I'll message you later today to set up a call and get delivery info.

Thanks to all on here that are helping!!!!


----------



## shdw633

Since we all have Mule69's go ahead on this and there are several GREAT people on this board wanting to help, why don't we let Ruger#3 take the lead on this and let's get all the volunteers and donators to pm him and he can coordinate the pickup, repair, travel and arrival of the cart.  That way we have only one person trying to get this organized, of course if that is ok with Ruger#3.


----------



## mule69

*ruger*

my phone # is 205-229-9849 give me a call and i will give you directions and my dads # and make sure he is there to help load it up. and we will also discuss how i can get you the money that i have pledged. thanks for taking the lead and thanks to everybody for offering the help.


----------



## BoxCallWillie

To all Woodys members helping with this
Thankyou ,
  every time I come here to read this thread
  I get all teard up and get flat speechless .
  So much I cant see to type ...(but I'll try )
  All you guys, are awsome in every way.

  Will try to finish Later .
  God Bless,
  BCW


----------



## rex upshaw

mule69 said:


> and we will also discuss how i can get you the money that i have pledged. thanks for taking the lead and thanks to everybody for offering the help.



let us know where to send the money and when.  i've got a check, or cash ready to be sent out.


----------



## Sultan of Slime

pm sent to you ruger.


----------



## Ruger#3

I got all the PMs, thanks to everyone, I'd be glad to take the lead on this.  I'm waiting on a call from Firewagon. I'll report back once we see what the FDs capability is.

We want to make sure BCW gets an operational cart. I wish I could instantly make it so, but lets see what our options are and make sure our resources get accomplished what we want to achieve.

A report to follow this evening.


----------



## firewagon

Call returned to Ruger.


----------



## Ruger#3

*Update*

Gentlemen,

After discussion with a few of you we have decided Firewagon will pickup the cart and use his resources to get it running. His crew has done similar projects before and the needed resources are available in the area. He is getting in touch with Mule and setting up a pickup. Once his crew determines what we need he will contact me and I'll post here what our needs are. This way we spend bucks directly on the project and not moving it from place to place.

Hang on to your bucks until we know what we need. I'll let those that offered donations know where to send the bucks at that time.

When the chair is brought back from deer camp we will start work on that effort. I'm sure it will need a cleaning and and a bit of "tweaking." I'm thinking some Real Tree will definitely be involved in that effort somewhere. I'm sure Priveye can help us with some ideas.

As we get this done if you have an idea feel free to post or PM me. The whole idea is Git r Done and get BCW back in the woods.

To you good men who are helping I leave you this passage;

_Have you had a kindness shown? Pass it on; 'twas not given for thee alone, Pass it on; Let it travel down the years, Let it wipe another's tears, Till in Heaven the deed appears, Pass it on._

Thanks


----------



## firewagon

Thanks for the go-ahead. I have a great group at my station who are ready for this project. I have a good internet guy and we will post a on-line album as the cart moves along towards BCW's house.
The offers on this board are nothing short of amazing. I am glad to be part of this one.
I will get the cart back next week, go over it,and provide a detailed list to Ruger3.
He will handle those logistics. Thanks for the offers,we will let you know what it needs.


----------



## Sultan of Slime

Let us know we will get him hunting in no time!!!


----------



## yellowhammer

*golf cart*

It needs deep-cycle batts.( to last),ie trolling motor batts.Car batts won`t stand a lotta charges.Walmart has `em I think.Used to get good deals on them at Sam`s.Most carts that I`ve worked on took 4 or 6, 6volt batts,depending on whether the cart was 24 or 36v.This`n may be set up different,though.


----------



## CAL

I'm still in Guys,just need to know what the cart needs.Thanks Firewagon for what you are doing and thank the "other group" for me too!


----------



## Ruger#3

*Thanks...*

You make a good point yellow hammer. Several have sent me PMs wanting to make sure this is done right. We'll get the right parts after the FD guys see what it needs. Dont want anybody going out with something that might strand them, thats for sure.

I'm like a lot of others, chompin at the bit to help. We'll have to be a patient until we see what this requires.


----------



## dawglover73

I'm in for some $ on this, too.  Whoever is in charge, just PM me.  We'll get you hunting again, BCW.


----------



## Ruger#3

Thanks for the offer we will be in touch shortly. You have a PM.


----------



## Ruger#3

*The right gear......*

Well folks,

While we wait for the FD guys to tell us what is wrong with the cart I have something we can work do on this project.

Box Car Willie will need the right clothing to get going back hunting. His sizes are posted below, please start digging through the closets and lets see if we can get him the right clothing. Think Florida Deer and Turkey hunting while you search but anything is appeciated.

I'll post an address to ship it to over the weekend. We can use my corporate discount to consolidate the shipment and Fedex it down to him.


Shirt- XL
Jacket- XXL (that should be about 44/46)
Pants-Waist 38 X 30 length
Gloves- Medium
Boots- 9.5 (Only needs the right boot)

Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Boots- 9.5 (Only needs the right boot)

     LOL  !!!!!!!  

   Thanks Ruger  ( but very true ) 
   And thank's to every one 

   God bless all ,

   BCW


----------



## Ruger#3

Hey BCW,

Maybe you can locate that address for the disabled guy who has the opposite leg amputated than you do then he can use the other boot. A pair of boots donated would be a two for one deal. Gotta love a bargain!  

I'll post an address to mail the clothing to this weekend folks.


----------



## mutt

Here's a forum that lists an unbelievable amount of hunts all over the country for disabled hunters. Some times, Some of them are free ! Most have guides that are experienced with disabled hunters.

I can't hunt anymore myself.

Check this out:  http://www.handloadersbench.com/forum67/

The site is NOT MINE, so I'm not self promoting here, just trying to help!

Bill


----------



## firewagon

*Update*

Just so everyone knows, I will be picking up the cart in Odum on Tue. or Wed. (Depends on how well my 308 works this weekend) We will assess it's condition and needs on shift Thursday.
I will advise Ruger3 and go from there.
Thanks for the offers and pm's. Great to see the good people come out every once in a while.


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Ruger#3 said:


> Hey BCW,
> 
> Maybe you can locate that address for the disabled guy who has the opposite leg amputated than you do then he can use the other boot. A pair of boots donated would be a two for one deal. Gotta love a bargain!
> 
> I'll post an address to mail the clothing to this weekend folks.



To let every one in on this shoe/boot conversation.
Ruger and I talked last night (By the way great talking to you Ruger)  .

Anyway we were talking about shoe size
I mentioned I met a guy in Arizona on a disabled forum
we were discusing the subject of loseing a leg.
Im a left leg amputee and he was a right leg amputee.
Hey, we both wore the same size shoe 9 1/2 .....

Well when I bought shoes , I sent him my left shoe LOL
and He would send me his right shoe 

This is a true story...  Crazy  But True !!!!!!! 
Amazing situation ...  
So we both worked for the good of being a amputee !!!!
But I have lost contact with him now, Hmm I will have to 
see if I can find his address and see if he needs a right Boot. LOL

BCW


----------



## BoxCallWillie

firewagon said:


> Just so everyone knows, I will be picking up the cart in Odum on Tue. or Wed. (Depends on how well my 308 works this weekend) We will assess it's condition and needs on shift Thursday.
> I will advise Ruger3 and go from there.
> Thanks for the offers and pm's. Great to see the good people come out every once in a while.




Thankyou Brother,
I hope and pray you get a Big un up there
Most of all Hunt safe and travel safe.....

BCW


----------



## CAL

Hey Willie,This thread is getting sorta quiet but ain't none of us stopped figuring yet about the golf cart and helping ya get back in the woods.Just sit tight and know we are all still at work!Just a little heads up !


----------



## Ruger#3

*Lil Update!!*

Standby for news as Cal says. I'll be back with you folks tomorrow with an address where to send any hunting clothing you may want to donate. We should hear about the cart by next Thursday. It will be a couple weeks on the chair so be patient and dont forget about this thread.

Several disabled hunters have contacted me and I've heard a couple good ideas on modifying the cart and chair for hunting. I would like these disabled hunters and others to brain storm in this thread on ideas that would alter the cart for hunting and make both the cart and he chair more usable for a disabled hunter. I'm certain there is some low budget things we can do to make these more usable.

Here is an example sent me;

_One really cool thing I have seen is a guy that had the electrical clamps ( they are the clamps that are half moon shaped and hold 1/2 inch electrical pipe to a wall) all around his cart, he would cut palmettos and put the long stems in the clap to camo the cart. Really cool idea._

Lets hear some ideas for improvements?


----------



## Ruger#3

*Address Update*

Folks,

For those of you who have generously offered to donate clothes please mail to the address below. I've setup a fund mailbox so that your donations will be secured until I can pick them up from the Post Office and not sitting on my front porch.

Disabled Hunters Fund
POB 614
Williamson, GA 30292

Anything is appreciated, new or used the sizes are listed earlier in the thread. Please dont send any monies yet as we dont know what we need to fix the cart and want to make every dollar count.

Thanks and God Bless!


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Thanks Cal , Ruger and everyone else
 participateing in this Act of goodness
 and Humanity . This is one of the best 
 things that has ever happened to me
 since becomeing disabled . 

 God Bless ,
 BCW


----------



## rex upshaw

guys, if you don't mind, when everything is coming together for getting the money together for the battery, will someone send out pm's to all interested parties....i'm afraid i am going to miss a post about this and want to make sure i can help out, in any way possible.  i know this thing is going to take a little time, but i just want to make sure that i am involved in the contribution fund.


----------



## Ruger#3

*Update*

Just so everyone knows we will be putting out an all points bulletin around the Woodys Forum when this comes together. I've talked to one of the Mods about some help getting the word out.

Firewagon ought to be loading the cart up tomorrow, I hope they had a good hunt over the weekend. I'm expecting word from the FD boys Friday.

I'll try to PM all that have stated an interest in this once we know what we are needing.

Thanks to those that have donated something privately already. You folks are just great!!

Thanks to Woody for the help and this forum that is making this possible.


----------



## firewagon

Folks, I have the cart back. It is in good shape as it is. I have sent a pm to Ruger with first needs. 
I want to thank Mule69's dad,Buddy, for the base to start on for this project. Not only did he donate this cart, but, he let me into his neighborhood at midnight with a noisy diesel pickup. I think we woke up everyone around him. Running just a little behind schedule that night. I'll try to get a picture up soon.


----------



## BoxCallWillie

*God Bless all of you Men and Ladys of Woodys*

You know .....
Guys and Gals this is still to me such a blessing 
in this I cant help but be  emotional .
Its now and always will be a unexpected event that 
is takeing me to a life experience that I have never seen 
in my life .   In my 54 years of liveing in this world
and helping others, I have not ever had anything happen 
to me like this . Mule 69 , Dad , Buddy , Firewagon ,
Ruger #3 , Cal , Bill , and ALL the others .. im sorry I cant think of every one at this point , Please forgive me .......
There are so many more  that are helping with this 
I right now cant think of all , ( But I promiss I will ) .

I cant forget God either...  Had it not been for him I wouldnt even be here on this earth .
Every time I read this thread , my eyes get teard up 
and I cant see my moniter. 

God Bless you ALL, I only hope and pray that some point in my life I can bless y'all like all of you are blessing me .
Im not good with words, and I hope all of you know how much this means to me in my life that im liveing .

Y'all mean the world to this ole country boy....... 

May God bless and keep y'all healthy and safe !!!!!!!!!

BoxCallWillie


----------



## CAL

Keep on er setting tight Willie.Ya ain't seen nuttin yet.Things are working,ya just can't see them.We are a hard headed bunch once we get started.Better grease up them guns ya got so you will be ready when things come together.Ain't gonna be long now,I got er feeling!


----------



## Ruger#3

*Standby for news!!!!*

Hey Folks,

Sorry I been radio silent for a few days but work intervened and had me on the road until last night. I got a message from Firewagon as the wheels of the airplane touched the ramp at Hartsfield so I'll talk with him today. I'll give you all a complete update tonight. The initial message from Firewagon is that Mule was very generous and the cart is in good shape overall and will provide a great starting point. I hope to have a wish list shortly so we can start funding this project. I want everyone to know what we are doing and where their bucks are going. I've recieved some great ideas by PM. Talk you folks tonight. Willie, I know its like waiting on Xmas. But like a good stew the longer this simmers the better it will turn out.

Look for a post later, got to get my rabbit hunting gear together! Tomorrows the opener for us!!


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Willie, I know its like waiting on Xmas. But like a good stew the longer this simmers the better it will turn out.

   

Sure Nuff ! 
Maybe some one here can answere this
are there any Decals or a Decal of GON 
Woodys available in a large size ( 12"x 12" )
I think one needs to go on the front ...
In fact her name is gonna be " Woodys "  
when done .    

Excited....  Is an understatement !!!!!!!!!!!

God Bless All Y'all
BCW


----------



## letmeoutside

Box Car, I've got a nice BPS camo jacket, but I think it's a 3XL.  It might be a little big, but if you want it, I'll mail it to Ruger.  I think I might also have a couple pair of pants.

By the way, this is probably the coolest thing I've seen on this forum.  Way to go everyone...just incredible!


----------



## elfiii

BoxCallWillie said:


> You know .....
> Guys and Gals this is still to me such a blessing
> in this I cant help but be  emotional .
> Its now and always will be a unexpected event that
> is takeing me to a life experience that I have never seen
> in my life .   In my 54 years of liveing in this world
> and helping others, I have not ever had anything happen
> to me like this . Mule 69 , Dad , Buddy , Firewagon ,
> Ruger #3 , Cal , Bill , and ALL the others .. im sorry I cant think of every one at this point , Please forgive me .......
> There are so many more  that are helping with this
> I right now cant think of all , ( But I promiss I will ) .
> 
> I cant forget God either...  Had it not been for him I wouldnt even be here on this earth .
> Every time I read this thread , my eyes get teard up
> and I cant see my moniter.
> 
> God Bless you ALL, I only hope and pray that some point in my life I can bless y'all like all of you are blessing me .
> Im not good with words, and I hope all of you know how much this means to me in my life that im liveing .
> 
> Y'all mean the world to this ole country boy.......
> 
> May God bless and keep y'all healthy and safe !!!!!!!!!
> 
> BoxCallWillie



I think that is blessing enough for all of us Willie. All I want is a picture posted here of your big grin with a nice buck on the back of "Woodys". That will be the "icing on the cake".


----------



## Muddyfoots

elfiii said:


> I think that is blessing enough for all of us Willie. All I want is a picture posted here of your big grin with a nice buck on the back of "Woodys". That will be the "icing on the cake".



Yep, that would be plenty...


----------



## Ruger#3

*Latest Update.....*

Folks,

I spoke with Firewagon today and he advises the cart is in good shape and is an excellent starting point for this project. As Mule said it sat for a while and the batteries went dry and shorted out. Firewagon will price a set of batteries Monday and get back to me and I'll post pricing here. He also said he batteries corroded the trays and a couple battery supports need replaced which is no big issue. Once we get power on the cart we can evaluate for any other issues. We want this thing reliable for sure.

I have some sad news to report as well. We need to keep Firewagon and the folks at this FD in our prayers. The cart went on the back burner as they are dealing with the loss of one of their own this weekend. It wasn't duty related but they have lost a leader in their department.

Anyone that has clothing to donate feel free to ship them to me now at the Disabled Hunter Fund address provided earlier. I have few things here already and once I gather it all up I'll Fedex it South.

I agree on the picture being our reward at the end of this. Some how I think this cart will be sport a couple appropriate decals on the back for that hunting pic.

Thanks for your patience and interest, you folks are just great.


----------



## CAL

Thanks for the update Ruger and we will surely keep Firewagon and his group in our prayers.


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Ditto 
Thanks Ruger ,  The whole WHFD will be in my prayers
Firewagon if there is anything we can do please 
let me know .

May God be with all the Department .
God Bless,
BCW


----------



## BowtechRedneck

*Speechless*

This thread hasn't just touched my heart but my soul.This is a wounderfull thing you all are doing for BCW.I wish there was a way I could help out but Im in no position to.All my prayers go out to everyone for helping .I get more and more addicted to this forum everytime I come here.Now I know why.Its not like the news on the old television all that stuff is negative.Im proud to have the chance to get the chance to maybe just meet some of the good folks here.Its not everyday that you get to know the souls that your going to spend eternity with.God bless you all.


----------



## BowtechRedneck

*New Idea*

This thread gave me an Idea goto http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=150306 to vote.


----------



## Ruger#3

*Thanks.....*

Bowtech positive thoughts and prayers are always welcome and appreciated. There's some good folks around here for sure.


----------



## BoxCallWillie

*Thank you BT Redneck*

Buddy,
As Ruger stated we all need prayer
and are important to all .
Your prayers are just as important to us
and are very much appreciated .

God is in controll of all of this
and without him we have nothing
He is at my Wheel all the time, I 
couldnt live a day without Him being
my leader in everything that he allows
me to do. 
There are some great men and ladys
on this forum that can relate to God
being thier Leader too !!!

In short,
He is My Leader... My Boss !!!
God Bless,
BCW


----------



## Ruger#3

*Short Update*

Eagle-Eye has brought the wheel chair back from deer camp. As luck would have it I've been called out for work and I'll be back Tuesday. I'll arrange to pickup the chair then. I'll be in touch then to let you folks know what the chair needs. 

By then Firewagon should be give me an update on the golf cart. I'll be back in touch in a couple days.

Thanks to the forum for making this a sticky!!!!


----------



## firewagon

Here are a few pictures after the inital teardown. The first priority is to rebuild the battery brackets. The rest of the cart is in good shape. Don't mind the guy with the sawzall. He's a Iraq vet who thinks it needs a hinged steering coluum. I hope one of yall is keeping track of where all the wires go to.
If any of you in central Fl. (Winter Haven area) have a welding shop and would like to handle,please pm.
Or upholstery shop or sign shop or paint shop.


----------



## Snakeman

Let us know what we can do.

There are several of us, waiting in the wings for our turn to contribute.

The Snakeman


----------



## Ruger#3

*Progress....*

Firewagon you might want to contact Shdw633. He is down your way and has offered to help out. He might able to give you a steer to a welder, etc.

Well folks just had to peek in and see how this was going before I headed to the airport. Glad I did, the cart looks in good shape actually. Be back in touch Tuesday. Fire wagon, I'll be on my cell number I provided you if need to get in touch.


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Firewagon...
WooHooooo !!!!! 
shdw633 is Hunting in Ind. until after Thanksgiveing
day I believe . He had sent me a PM before he left .
He lives in Apopka FL. bout 15 miles from me .

Lookin good guys, All you guys are awsome 
I hope someone here can download the Pictures to
thier computer and save them and maybe make a 
Start to finish type of Thread . I aint that savy with
these things . Thanks Mule , this could not have happened
without you and Dad .   

Bless you Guys !!! 
BCW


----------



## CAL

Thanks Firewagon for the up date and the pictures.Looks like ole Boxcall will be ridin in the woods in short order.Keep us all advised!


----------



## Sultan of Slime

Ruger let me know when you get the chair and i will give it an overhaul for him!!


----------



## Ruger#3

*Thanks Priveye*

I'll get in touch Priveye when I get the chair. We are practically neighbors so we'll get together and give it a good going over. Probably swap a fishing story or two along the way.

I should be back in the area tomorrow, if all goes as scheduled.

Firewagon may have a parts list for the batteries and battery compartment by then.


----------



## firewagon

Ruger,pm sent.


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Thankyou Eagle eye Priveye and Ruger ,  
 with this chair Also everyone involved . 
Sure hope, I can put a Big Buck down and strap
it to the Cart to bring it out . I have hunted 1 time
since becomeing disabled and this has opened a
door for me to go and go and go LOL .

Priveye you and other disabled hunters can relate.
All of you here are a God send . 

Firewagon I sent you a PM ...

God Bless you all !
BCW


----------



## Sultan of Slime

Anything is possible Willie.I hunt with a blind guy and he shoots more deer than I do.You aint seen nothing till a blind guy and a cripple guy pull up to the deer cooler with a big buck in the back of the the truck!!!

As soon as i find out what size wheels the chair has on it i will get ya some mud tires and a gun rack for your chair.


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Thanks Priveye,
Bet that is something to see too .
The hunt I did go on was a Mobility Impaired hunt.
Everyone Hunting was in a chair , And alot a deer were killed that weekend too .  

Some of the most determind hunters I ever expierenced
and had the pleasure of hunting with . I myself didnt get
one but had a Great time meeting and talking with the guys
and gals there .  If any of you guys ever get the chance 
to Volintier at one of these type of hunts please do it 
It will change your life forever in a good way . Were a little slower now and dont race to a stand LOL , but have a hoot
of a time . 

God Bless y'all

BCW


----------



## Ruger#3

*News tomorrow*

PM back at you Firewagon, let me know your thoughts.

Folks, I should have a request list sometime tomorrow. We are closing in on what we need to get started.

Thanks for your patience, I know many are busy getting ready for the holiday.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Ruger#3

*First Request*

Folks,

I have received a funds request from FireWagon.

After shopping around we have a cost on the cart batteries. We also have a need for some material to build battery supports, brackets, and a rack to carry that deer on for the photo.

Batteries-	$451.09
Material-	$100.00

Total funds needed- $541.09

After much research, thought and discussion with a Moderator on this board I have decided this is how we will handle the transfer of funds. 

1.	If you want to contribute to this part of the project PM me and tell me how much you want to donate.

2.	I’ll pick donors until we have the amount we need for this phase of the project.

3.	 I’ll PM those donors back with my name to put on the checks and or money orders which are to be sent to the project mail box. Please put your forum screen name on the memo line of your check.


Disabled Hunters Fund
POB 614
Williamson, GA 30292


The checks will be cashed and a single draft sent to FireWagon. I’ll scan in the receipts FireWagon has agreed to provide and post here so all can see where the money was spent. I’ll keep a spreadsheet of all donations and expenditures that will available to the Administrators of this board on request. I tried to setup a fund bank account for this project but in the post 911 world it requires a separate tax ID etc. This seemed more than we needed to get involved with for so small a project. I hope you folks approve of this process.

 If you don’t get chosen to donate to this part of the project, do not despair, we will be back hat in hand for the next step in cart & wheel chair restoration.

Thank you everyone for your generosity and your patience with me as we work together to get BCW back in the woods.


----------



## elfiii

PM sent


----------



## Ruger#3

*Happy Thanksgiving!!!*

Folks,

Got I a few PMs with donations, thanks to each of you. Keep the donations coming we are no where near getting what we need yet. I may be a little slow getting back to you as we all join our families and friends to celebrate the holiday. I will be checking this at least daily.

God Bless and Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## mule69

Ruger pm me info i have your address, just let me know the name i know you gave it to me but i have forgotten, sorry about that i have $100 ready to send. Feel free to give me a call if you still have my #.


----------



## BowtechRedneck

Happy Thanksgiving BCW and to every other soul that is helping him.


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Right back to you BTR ...
Happy ThanksGiving to you and yours   
May God Bless you and keep you Safe and Healthy

Also to All my Other Extended Family Here on Woodys

Happy ThanksGiving 
To all of you, All and everyone here Hold a Place
in my heart .  I have made great friends here , y'all have picked me up when I have been down, I have laughed
and cryed and the Goodness and Im thankful to call each and every one here my Brother and Sister .... 
May God Keep everyone Healthy and Safe !!!!!
Thankyou for allowing me into your Family ...

God Bless Y'all 
BCW


----------



## CAL

Ruger,
pm sent!


----------



## Ruger#3

*Update Thanks!!*

Hi Folks,

Sorry its been quiet a couple days. I got to spend the holiday in the Smokey Mountains with family and internet access was limited.

I want to express a very sincere thank you to those that have pledged donations. I'll let you folks know by PM when I recieve your checks.

Mule69
CAL
Elfiii
MuddyFoots
RexUpshaw
StripperAddict

To date we have pledges amounting to $325.00. This is a good start towards what we need to complete this project but keep those donations coming in!!!

Thanks and God Bless


----------



## BoxCallWillie

I too want to say thank you 
to everyone for your contributions.
Folks this is a True Blessing to this ole cripple.
I wish I was better with words and could express
how greatful y'all have made me and changed my outdoor
Life Hunting . 
Thank you all 
May God Bless you with riches in Heaven 
and here on earth .

Sincerely,
BCW


----------



## jp328

I have pictures now.





Ruger#3 said:


> Standby for news as Cal says. I'll be back with you folks tomorrow with an address where to send any hunting clothing you may want to donate. We should hear about the cart by next Thursday. It will be a couple weeks on the chair so be patient and dont forget about this thread.
> 
> Several disabled hunters have contacted me and I've heard a couple good ideas on modifying the cart and chair for hunting. I would like these disabled hunters and others to brain storm in this thread on ideas that would alter the cart for hunting and make both the cart and he chair more usable for a disabled hunter. I'm certain there is some low budget things we can do to make these more usable.
> 
> Here is an example sent me;
> 
> _One really cool thing I have seen is a guy that had the electrical clamps ( they are the clamps that are half moon shaped and hold 1/2 inch electrical pipe to a wall) all around his cart, he would cut palmettos and put the long stems in the clap to camo the cart. Really cool idea._
> 
> Lets hear some ideas for improvements?


----------



## Ruger#3

*Thanks!*

Thats a creative way to make concealing your cart easy. Stick a few limbs or palmettos in those clamps and your concealed.

Thanks for the followup JP.


----------



## Ruger#3

*Help Please!*

Folks,

Donations are trickling in and we could definitely use some more help. We are still short of what we need to get this project rolling.

I know it's the holiday season and we all have our obligations so any help you can give is truely appreciated.

God Bless and Thanks!


----------



## one_shot_no_mor

PM sent. 
And prayers as well!!


----------



## Ruger#3

*Thanks*

Thanks to the folks listed for the pledges and prayers. Both are very much appreciated.

_Dixie and One shot no mor_

Folks, I'll check the fund mail box today and report back tonight exactly how much cash has been recieved to date. 

There's good folks hanging out on this board. I know we can get this done.

God Bless


----------



## dutchman

Ruger#3, you have a PM, sir.


----------



## Confederate_Jay

PM sent to you Ruger


----------



## dixie

Ruger#3 said:


> Thanks to the folks listed for the pledges and prayers. Both are very much appreciated.
> 
> _Dixie and One shot no mor_
> 
> Folks, I'll check the fund mail box today and report back tonight exactly how much cash has been recieved to date.
> 
> There's good folks hanging out on this board. I know we can get this done.
> 
> God Bless


You should have mine by the 30th, its in the morning mail today, the 28th


----------



## Ruger#3

*God Bless You All!*

Folks,

I just popped in here at work and dont have time to get to all the PMs in my message box. I'm bit misty eyed after seeing my mailbox. I'll sort through your responses and get back with you tonight.

If anyone wanted to know where the "Real People" that still care about each other are online they need only come to Woody's!


----------



## dawglover73

Ruger, we pm'd a few weeks ago about this but I never heard anything.  Sorry I missed the action in the thread.  Send me a pm telling me what all you have pledged in vs. what you need.  We'll see about getting this fella rolling through the woods.


----------



## drhunter1

PM sent.


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Guys and Gals of This forum 

I have tried severial times today to express my 
sincier thanks to everyone involved in this act of humanity.
Im not normaly a emotional person but every time I have
attempted to post , my eyes get to where I cant see from the tears .  This site has to be a part of Gods heaven no where in this country have I expierienced the kindness as
I have here .  I want you to know and feel the gratitude 
that im feeling . This is without a doubt the best thing next 
to becomming closer to God that has ever happened to me.

I want to thank y'all from the bottom of my heart 
Y'all have made life again in me with your own heart .
As God knows my heart ,  He also knows each one of y'alls
heart and Im most certian he is smileing and writeing .

God Bless each and everyone of you 
Sincerely,
Randy  ( BoxCallWillie )


----------



## Ruger#3

*Update and Great News!*

It seems our effort has had some help when we needed it most. Thanks to the Admin folks for allowing this topic to be posted in multiple areas. It has definitely helped get the job done.

Checks received to date;

$175.00

Pledges received to date?

Drum roll maestro!!

In excess of $700.00

I cant express my thanks enough for your generosity!

Firewagon I'll send you a single draft as soon as enough donations roll in for the batteries and material. Keep those pics coming so everyone can see our progress on this project.

I have a specific request for;

Phat Mitch
Crow
Michael Lee

Please standby with your donation until we get batteries in the cart and see if we need any other parts. We will also need some help with the finish work. I'll PM you and post what we need after we get the cart going. Thanks for your patience.

I'll post a list of donors names tomorrow. One donation said "JESUS" sent it. Both he and I know who did this act of kindness. You have my thanks, and his blessings will come to each of you I'm certain.

I'll post a tally as your pledges roll in and let you know how your donations are being used.

Thanks and God Bless!


----------



## CAL

pm Ruger#3


----------



## Ruger#3

*Short Update*

EagleEye let me know the wheel chair is available for pickup. I'll get up to the North side this weekend and pick it up. Sorry a bit slow on the chair but EagleEye thought there might be a need in his own family but now finds he can donate the chair. It's very appreciated, thanks for your generosity.

I'll then get with our resident chair expert, Priveye, and see what the chair needs and report back.

CAL, I got your message, no problem.

Firewagon PM to you.


----------



## Branchminnow

ruger I sent you a pm. I did not see this thread.


----------



## dawglover73

I'm still waiting to hear something.  Whatchall need?


----------



## Ruger#3

*PMs*

DawgLover you have a PM.

Branchminnow I got your PM I'll be back with you a little later this afternoon.

Thanks!!


----------



## duckblaster

*golf cart*

I just sold my golf cart business a few weeks ago but I can help with technical questions.That charger is probably ok, if the batteries sit still for a year with no charge on them they drop down so low the battery charger cant read them to tell itself to come own.PM me with type of cart and year model and I can help out.I also will donate a Rugged double gun rack to the cause when you get ready,it's about the only safe rack to put in a golf cart.Good luckand keep me in touch.


----------



## Ruger#3

*You have a PM*

Duckblaster you have a PM.


----------



## Ruger#3

*What great folks!*

Duckblaster, your are da man!

Firewagon, the package soon to be on your steps contains the double gun rack donated by Duckblaster.

I'll check the mailbox and report to you folks tonight about our funds status.


----------



## Rabbit Runner

Ruger#3 you have a pm.


----------



## Ruger#3

*What a great day!*

Our little project has had an amazing day! Let me catch you up on what some remarkable folks have done to get this project completed.

First of all our daily tally;

Cash on hand;

$251.00

Donation Pledges;

$750.00

The following are additions to our project honor roll. I want to recognize that some want their names with held due to their personal convictions. I respect that and wish to say thank you for your kindness!

preacher2671
one_shot_no_mor
drhunter1
243savage
dixie
confederatejay
jampton
pnome
dutchman
jasper
bigabow
balvarik
gaswamp
holton
dawglover
turtlebug

The following folks have made the generous offer to donate funds to complete the project once we power up the cart and get an idea of what is required.

phat mitch
crow
michael lee
snakeman
huntfish

The following folks have donated goods;

woody   -     caps
rabbit runner  - cart battery charger
duckblaster  - gun rack
eagle-eye -   wheel chair
60grit  -  shade canopy

My mailbox is very busy so I hope I haven't missed anyone. If I did, forgive me for the over sight.

Priveye you and I need to get hooked up. I will pick up the chair Sunday and will need your expertise at your convenience. PM me so we can setup a meeting.

Firewagon I provided everyone the business address for the shipments. I'll PM you tomorrow morning, need your input on a couple ideas.


----------



## Sultan of Slime

pm sent Ruger.


----------



## Ruger#3

*Todays Update*

More donations arrived today.

Cash on hand totals;

$326.00

Donation pledges total;

$765.00

We add a couple more names to our honor roll;

GeneralLee
hunter58

I've spoken with Shdw633 and he is checking on an alternative source for our batteries. Once we finalize our source we will send funding for the batteries and materials. The tires on the cart are marginal so we want to replace them but wont do this until we are sure of the drive train.

I'll be picking up the wheel chair this weekend. Priveye and I will give it a bit of an overhaul this weekend as well. I should have pics by Monday.

You folks have a great weekend, I'll post Monday about the weekends activities.


----------



## Sultan of Slime

Here is the one I hunt out of at our hunting club.Not the prettiest thing in the world but the lexand winshield cut in half with a 6 dollar piano hinge makes a handy gun rest.The doors are just pvc with fabric pop rivited to it and hinged to the roll cage.


----------



## Ruger#3

*Yep!*

I can definitely see how those mods would work for ya. 

Very nice!


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Thats a nice lookin Rig Priveye 
 Looks like it will get you to where you want to go
for sure .

BCW


----------



## StriperAddict

This is a great thing going on here, folks.  Adding a bump for Sunday 

Hope anyone that can - will help out!


----------



## Ruger#3

*A nice day!*

Folks, I had a nice Sunday afternoon. Under Bluebird skies I headed up from Griffin to Duluth to pick up the wheel chair. What wonderful afternoon for a drive.

In Duluth, I had the pleasure of meeting Eagle-Eye. I pulled up in his drive, walked up and rang the doorbell. The door opened and Eagle-Eye threaded his way thru that garage in that electric wheel chair like the best of Nascar on a Sunday afternoon. I think we killed at least 6 deer sittin in his driveway talkin about hunts we had been on. It was absolutely my pleasure meeting you Sir. I hope we get to go on that hunt we talked about. In case you might think twice about Eagle-Eye's hunting ability he broke out the hand cannon while I was there, had 454 stamped on the barrel! We parted company discussing our spring outdoor endeavours, Eagle-Eye is after a turkey with a bow!

The trip back was a bit interesting. This new comer to GA can now tell you alot about Duluth.  Lesson learned GPS does you no good in your hunting vest pocket!

I headed down to Priveye's place after a phone call apologizing for my tardiness. Between li...I mean deer stories and gettin bum fuzzled I was runnin about an hour behind.

I arrived while Priveye was out and his sweet wife made me feel right at home. I snuck in about 30 mins of back to my childhood playing with his youngest until the man himself returned. Son, your gonna need those guns when that cutie gets older!

When Priveye returned I offered to help do what I could to strip down the chair. We took a few parts off the wheel chair while the Priveye gave it the once over. I learned to stay outta Mrs. Priveye's way when she is on a mission. That girl is handy, started rippin that chair apart and I suddenly realized it was time to back off and let the pros take over!

Here's a couple before shots of the chair. I'll get back to you folks tomorrow with our daily tally.


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Guys ,   
This is almost unbelievable...
I keep pinching my self to see that im not
dreaming . From the depths of my heart 

Thank you !!! 
 BCW


----------



## Ruger#3

*Todays Update*

I recieved a few more donations over the weekend.

Our cash on hand now totals;

$596.00

Pledge donations total;

$765.00

I'll deposit the latest donations tomorrow. As soon as the bank will allow I'll send a bank draft down to Firewagon to get the batteries. We should be rolling very soon.

We added a couple more folks to the honor roll this weekend as well;

jimbo4116
unicoidawg

Thanks to everyone for their support. We'll post pics as soon as I get an update on the chair or cart.

Talk to you folks tomorrow.


----------



## SELFBOW

Ruger pm sent


----------



## hoochfisher

pm sent to ruger


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

YOU FOLKS ARE THE BEST 

Don't have a lot but a little something is on the way from the GREAT NORTHWEST


----------



## Ruger#3

*Update*

A few more bucks showed up in the fund mail box. Enough of the checks should have cleared the bank by weeks end to send a draft to FL to buy the batteries. I'll check in with the FD and report back on progress there.

Priveye reports the bearings have been replaced in the wheelchair. The chair had a flat when I dropped it off to him. One of our concerns is making everything provided very reliable. Priveye recommended heavy duty inner tubes and more aggresive tires for off road use. We have those on order and it will cost us about $50 of our funds.

Now, I have concerns that with Priveye's sense of humor the chair is going to show up looking something like the 60 mph jet model below.  I guess that contraption would get you through the woods in a hurry. 

Cash on hand;

$616.00

Donation pledges;

$765.00

New memebers of the honor roll are;

Jim Thompson
hoochfisher
whenders
jkdodge
buckbacks
lovemylabxs

Thanks to everyone for the help!


----------



## Sultan of Slime

Not to worry,This thing will be the envy of handicap parking.

Here are some pics of the initial tear down.After perusing the frame there is not a crack on the frame and the paint job should be done as soon as I get outta the woods saturday.

I also have some realtree material that my wife is going to recover the seat in.

I went to the bike shop and got some sport bearings which will make this thing roll really smooth.

I will keep yall updated on this part of the progress!!!!


-Jonathon


----------



## Ruger#3

*Update 12-05*

Folks,

Priveye reports the refurb on the wheelcair is progressing. We are waiting on the off road type tires to be delivered. We should have more pics of the refurb this weekend.

Firewagon reports that Shdw633 and he are finalizing a vendor for the cart batteries. We are trying to get the most bang for our buck. The FD is fabricating and installing battery box frames. I will send a bank draft down to FL asap. He has already spent bucks on material and this will expidite buying the batteries. I'll let you know how much was sent. I'm sure once the batteries are installed we will get updated pics.

Cash on hand todate;

$636.00

Donations pledged to date;

$765.00

Pledged donors added to the honor roll;

oconeejim
georgiaboy
jp238
hunter58

Your help is appreciated!


----------



## dawg2

Ruger#3 said:


> Folks,
> 
> Priveye reports the refurb on the wheelcair is progressing. We are waiting on the off road type tires to be delivered. We should have more pics of the refurb this weekend.
> 
> Firewagon reports that Shdw633 and he are finalizing a vendor for the cart batteries. We are trying to get the most bang for our buck. The FD is fabricating and installing battery box frames. I will send a bank draft down to FL asap. He has already spent bucks on material and this will expidite buying the batteries. I'll let you know how much was sent. I'm sure once the batteries are installed we will get updated pics.
> 
> Cash on hand todate;
> 
> $636.00
> 
> Donations pledged to date;
> 
> $765.00
> 
> Pledged donors added to the honor roll;
> 
> oconeejim
> georgiaboy
> jp238
> hunter58
> 
> Your help is appreciated!




Can you post a total of how much is lacking to complete the project?


----------



## Ruger#3

*Unknown at this point....*

We honestly wont know until we power up the cart and see if more parts are needed.

These are the facts as I know them. Mule69 who donated the cart and said it had been sitting for some time. The batteries  were dry and dead when the FD checked them.

The estimate I received on the batteries was $430. The material to build the battery rack and a basket is about $100. That works in progress, labor donated.

The tires for the wheelchair are going to run us about $50 when they arrive, on order. Other parts and labor is being donated.

The tires on the cart are marginal. We want to replace them with off road type tires. That will require a lift kit to be installed. This needs to be just high enough for the tires to clear and no higher. The height can be a challenge for a disabled hunter.

We want to put a camo finish on the cart.

The cart seats are white and will need upholstered with a dark material.

Sorry to give you a long answer but it's you folks money and you need to know where it's going and why.

There is a number of folks that are waiting in the wings that said "just shout when you need something".

Thanks for your question, I hope this lets everyone know where we are on this project and what we are trying to accomplish.

All assistance is appreciated!


----------



## DAWGsfan2

dont know why i haven't said something sooner . but i can get that there hot rod powder coated or painted up for ya .   for free of course. just shoot me a p.m.  it would be my pleasure


----------



## Ruger#3

*Update 12-06*

Deposited the donations received to date and sent a bank draft to Firewagon to fund the battery purchase and materials.

I've given up on trying to track the pledge amount as so many have said, "I'll send something."

Here's the balance sheet as of today


$761.00    Donation Total
$550.00    Bank draft sent to Firewagon
$211.00 Cash on hand

Folks joining our honor roll;

jfkla
docholiday23
ds7418
big mac

I have received several donations from folks that do not want their name or ID posted. I respect their wishes and say a sincere thank you.

I will be busy with business the next few days and will not be able to get to the post office or bank. I'll post an updated balance sheet early next week. Thanks for your understanding. I will continue to post any news I receive in the interim.

Thanks!!


----------



## Ruger#3

*Wow, Thanks!!*

PM to you DAWGsfan2!!


----------



## firewagon

PM to DAWGsfan2
duckblaster, I recived your shipment yesterday,that rack looks like the perfect piece for this project.

To everybody else on the honor roll, THANKS, without your help this would not be happening for BCW.
I will try to get some pics up on Sunday. That is my next shift day and we have this as our major project for the day. We will try to complete the battery supports and the front rack.


----------



## DS7418

Glad to help here.. only wish I could have done more.
DS7418,,Chatsworth,GA.


----------



## HorseCreekHunter

I have a battery vendor here in Bartow and I might be able to get a deal on the batteries.  PM me the voltage specs and I'll call my guy.  JB


----------



## firewagon

Horsecreekhunter PM sent


----------



## CAL

Does my heart good to see all the participation with this project.People put us down here at Woody's at times but ya know what?They can't keep us down,just ain't no way to do that.You all have increased my faith in human nature much more than ya know.I feel sure that God will bless each of you.


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Guys
I could never thank you enough 
Also a Thanks to the Lord Jesus Christ
for its him in every member here that
Shines out ...

I thank him every day and night for you
men and ladys and I pray he bless's
all of you and keeps you Healthy and strong .

In Christ,
BCW


----------



## Ruger#3

*Short Update*

Hi Everyone,

Just short update on our efforts. I just got back in and I'll give you a full update tomorrow. Cash on hand now;

496.00

Priveye is making good progress on refurbing the wheel chair. We are going to ship the wheel chair and the new tires to FL. Dawgsfan2 is going to powder coat the wheels for us. This will make a nice finishing touch to the chair. It'll look good with Priveyes refurb. Firewagon will slap the new tires on the chair then and it's ready to rock.

I believe the FD is working on the cart tonight. Looks like we have found another potential source for our batteries. I'll get an update from Firewagon on progress there soon I'm sure. Once the batteries are in we need to refinish the cart and set it up for offroad. We are thinking of buying these tires, they are used but in good shape. We'll keep you updated.

Thanks to everyone thats helping! Update you tomorrow folks.


----------



## CAL

Good looking tire there for sure.


----------



## elfiii

CAL said:


> Good looking tire there for sure.



Plenty of "grip" left in 'em!


----------



## Ruger#3

*Update 12-11*

Hi Folks,

Our project continues to move forward. Here’s what’s going on.

I’ll overnight funds down to FL tomorrow to try and snag the deal on those barely used tires. Our cost will be $250. Off road tires for the cart run about $100 each so this is a good deal and includes the rims. The lift kit for the cart will run us about $130 bucks for a bolt in kit.

We owe a big thanks to Horse Creek Hunter. Witnesses at the scene say that he slipped some kind of WWF hold on that battery dealer who quickly got down to his bottom dollar.  HCH then dug down deep and tossed in donation, the cost for new batteries ended up $310.  Thanks Sir, your help is appreciated.

I need to get with 60Grit and Priveye and pickup the items going South in the next few days. Firewagon is headed up this way to deer camp and we’ll pass the items to him to carry back.

This means work on our project will slow between 15-19 December while Firewagon is out trying to drop one.

A few more folks have joined the honor roll, forgive me if I miss anyone, you cant imagine my mailbox now!

Mojo
Mikelogg
Bigabow
Georgiaboy
Lovemylabxs
horsecreekhunter

I'll be back with an update on Friday. Thanks everyone!


----------



## firewagon

Drop One!! I'm working on number three for the season.


----------



## Ruger#3

I yield, we'll say another! Evidence will have to be submitted to get a public post of a higher count!

By the way, your avatar reminds me of a guy I saw just off Fishermens Wharf in Frisco. I walked past about 20 bums with signs wanting money for food, bus fare, meds etc. Then I saw a guy with a sign, "Why lie, need beer!." Couldn't help but toss money in his cup!


----------



## mike bell

good work yall


----------



## HorseCreekHunter

The batteries got delivered this morning.  Firewagon is going to come by and get them today.  I wanted to mention Tom with Battery Sales & Service in Auburndale, FL.  He has been our vendor for 20 years and he didn't need to be choked to hard to jump on board.  He sold us these batteries at his cost.  Awesome guy and look him up next time you need anything.  Talk to you fellas later, JB


----------



## T/C 300 MAG

I've got a set of four tires and rims that came off my E-Z Go Workhorse that you guys can have if interested..just have to figure out how to get them there...sorry I just came across this post...wish I had known sooner...let me know about the tires.


----------



## WishIwuzhuntin

Can we paypal a donation?  Or where do we mail a check?


----------



## Ruger#3

*No pay pal*

PM sent


----------



## T/C 300 MAG

Ruger#3...pm sent to you


----------



## Ruger#3

*Update 12-14*

Hi Folks,

Here’s an update on our Disabled Hunter efforts.

$1316.00	Total Donations
$550.00	Batteries and Materials
$250.00	Tires
$516.00	Cash on Hand


I’ll meet 60Grit tomorrow to pickup the canopy and T/C300MAG later this weekend to pickup a set of used cart tires. 

Once Priveye gets the chair refurb done I’ll get hooked up with Firewagon and drop all these items off for him to take back to FL.

Firewagon is going to swing by and pickup our tires we purchased on the way back south. The ones T/C300MAG donated will make great spares.

I’m sure we will have pics of the wheelchair before we send it to FL. I’ll update you as we continue to make progress.

Thanks to everyone that has helped in so many different ways. I’ll report back in a couple days.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Sultan of Slime

I should be done with the chair early am sunday morning.


----------



## Ruger#3

*Avatar*

Nice bus, but I think I liked your other short bus better.


----------



## Sultan of Slime

This has turned into a family affair at the Priveye household.My son and I have put a rough sanding on the frame and removed all of the stickers.

Here is a picture of him adding the base coat of brown camo.Then as soon as it dries we will add the grey and light green.After that I am going to airbrush the entire frame with a stencil & finish recovering the seats in the realtree material seen below.

I mocked it up and this chair will look better than mine when i am done!!

I have one favor to ask from any of the members around here.This camo fabric is to thick to sew by hand,Is anyone around here willing to sew these slip covers on their machine if i bring them to them?


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Thankyou Priveye
Man that is gonna look great 
I didnt know there were stencils
available for that.
When I can , we will have to share a campfire
and a hunt maybe next year . 

BCW


----------



## Ruger#3

*Update 12-16*

Priveye as we discussed I'll pickup the chair and get the material sewn at the saddle shop here in Griffin.

I picked up the canopy from 60Grit yesterday and the donated tires from T/C300MAG today. The donated tires had lots of life left in them and will make great spares for the cart. Once the sewing is done on the chair I'll meet with Firewagon and hand this stuff off for the trip south.

I have recieved numerous cards and notes of thanks and encoragement throughout this process. This one had sentiments that touched me personally. I'll be putting it away to store with other momentos that spark good memories. Here are a few lines from the letter I would like to share;

".....makes me glad I can be a small part of such a great thing you folks are doing. The gold dollar is for luck I thought maybe you could find a place on the cart and it might bring him luck in getting a deer. If not as long as he owns the cart he will never be broke."

There's good folks here at Woody's. I dont believe one can ever be poor when your rich in friends. The gold dollar will be headed South to find a home on the cart!


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Ya Know
Not only have I Brothers and Sisters here
that I Love dearly and respect with the utmost
God given feelings . 
I have relized just how emotional  I am .
With the Humanity and down right goodness
Y'all have expressed, Im a basket case.
Im again speechless ...


----------



## Ruger#3

*Short Update*

Met Firewagon today in Macon. Passed the canopy, used tires, etc off to him to take back to FL. It was great meeting Firewagon, we have talked so much by PM and phone sense this project started. He reports work will start again on the cart by weeks end. The batteries are on hand now and the battery box repair completed. We discussed how to proceed on the project and I'm sure we will make good progress when we get going.

The wheel chair hit a snag as repairs requiring upholstery work needed done and parts went on back order. The seat bottom/back assembly is in the saddle shop for repair, due out tomorrow. The tires and wheel bearings are on order. I'll have a seat cushion cover made from the material Priveye generously donated. I can see this project taking a couple weeks to complete.  I'll ship the chair to Firewagon by Fedex once the work is done here.

I'll post an update with financials tomorrow. Thanks to all that have helped!


----------



## CAL

Thanks Ruger for the update.Sounds like things are coming into place in fine order.You are a fine man for the job you have done with this.My hat is off to you!Merry Christmas to you and your family Sir.


----------



## BoxCallWillie

*From My Heart to Each of Y'all*

To all of the Great People of Woodys Campfire !

Men and Ladys,
Im praying as I type that God speaks through me
and gives me the words to express my Gratitude
and Honest Heart Felt feelings of what Y'all have 
Put in my mind, my Heart and my Soul .

For y'all have did the Utmost Kind of Human Blessing
any Man, Woman or Child could ever even think of doing.
All of you have touched deep places in my Heart that up 
until now only God has touched.
With your Gifts , your prayers and words of encouragement that come daily in emails ,PM's and phone
calls y'all have showen me as well as others God included
The heart that you all have.

Each and everyone of you will forever have a place in 
my Heart, my Home and my own Campfire.
I hope and pray that someday I can get to meet each of you, shake your hand and maybe a Hunt with you .
There is Nothing this man would not do for you...
Y'all have given me a Special reason to give Thanks to God for your kindness and encouragement .

You have given me a way to do what I Love so dearly
Being Out in Gods Liveing Room. 
When I was a kid growing up I used to go down to the creek I grew up on ,on the back of my daddy's property  
and thank God for letting me have such a place to go and 
to hunt and fish . I would spend hours upon hours just watching squrilles wood ducks coons or anything that would come by. Daddy made me a Quail trap and I trapped
Quail, made box traps and caught coons, possums and on occasion skunks . I never knew what would be in the trap
when the door was sprung and closed .

I remember a certain spot in the bend of that creek
at a certain time of day the sun would be shineing brightly
and I could catch warmouth, bream and bluegills on a gold
bare hook .  I think that was Gods fishing hole there in fact that is what I named that little bend .
I remember the first time daddy let me go hunting by myself. I was 10 yrs old and had a 20 ga. single shot
Ivery Johnson shotgun .  He handed me 3 shells and said
go down there son and bring us back some Squrilles.
I'll never forget the smile he had on his face when I reached in my vest and pulled out three squrilles I got.

He skined them and He and I ate those after he fried them
up for us.
Daddy was  proud of me, and I was so proud to have a Father that took the time with me and taught me the ethics
and love of the Outdoors. I have so many great memories
of our hunts together I could not even begin to write them all down. But they are embedded in my heart ...

And so will the memories of what y'all have done for me.
For each of you have just given me "Three Shells"
To go and get out there again. 
Even though now im 54 I feel as if Im starting all over again to Hunt . 

To all of you
From my Heart thankyou,  and Please if we can ever
get together over a Campfire, or at a Hunt or anything
I would be Honored to shake your hand and meet you.

May you all have a Very Merry Christmas
and be Blessed in Years to come.
Y'all have been adopted into my Heart and Im honored
To call you my Family here and anywhere we might meet.

May God be with you Always
and Bless each of you as you have Blessed me.

Sincerely,
BoxCallWillie


----------



## Ruger#3

*Kinda Funny Huh...*

Doesn't matter where we grew up many of our early memories afield run paralell. Mine started up north in Ohio. I fished and hunted with Dad every chance we got. He worked alot of double shifts in the steel mills trying to raise a family. Many mornings he came straight off graveyard shift woke me up and we headed out hunting or fishing together.

We fished for whitebass, small mouth and catfish in the streams in the spring and summer. In the fall it was squirrels, quail, pheasants and bunnies that came under our guns.

My fondest memories afield are those crisp mornings with a few inches of new snow on the ground. I'd be toting that .410 kicking thickets looking for a rabbit to scurry or a pheasant to rise.

I'd hear Queens' voice echoing through the timber as I'd be jockeying for position to get the shot waiting on her to bring that rabbit back around. Gosh what a great hound she was. When the race ended you were either looking down at a fresh killed bunny or a hole. Dad would walk up smiling bigger than any other time, smoke trailing from his pipe. "Nice shot son", he would say. As I got older I caught him letting those rabbits go bye to get me a shot. No wonder my game vest was always heavier.

By the time I was a teen I was so hooked. I remember cutting Friday night dates short because I wanted to get on the road early the next morning. I'd load Queen, grey faced by then, on a blanket in the floor board of that raggedy 62 Chevy II. I'd pet her head laying on my knee as I drove to and from the farms we hunted. She and I knew each other so well. If I paused at a thicket she would dive in and hunt it out. When she got excited but the rabbit sat tight she knew I wouldn't leave. I'd dive in that thicket with her and help bounce it out of there. Dad taught me to appreciate and care for our hounds.

Those are the memories of my youth afield. I relive those hunts over and over these days, often times while sitting with my bow in my lap waiting on a deer. I love the outdoor sports and completely understand the drive to return to the woods again and again. I think each of you do as well.

Merry Christmas to you all! God Bless you for your support!


----------



## CAL

Without a doubt everyone here has fond memories of growing up.I know I have.Ruger,I have to add you to my memories.Memories of a man I have never seen and people I have never seen who have come to the aid of another Brother who needs a little lift in his life.Just a little help to get him back to doing something he likes.Each of you helping has been a Blessing to me and to give me more faith in human nature.As we enter the Christmas season it is my wish that all here will have a Blessed Christmas and a wonderful new year.I am proud to call each of you my friend.Thanks for what you did to help this happen for our BoxCallWillie!


----------



## firewagon

*Christmas Eve Update*

We got the batteries installed today and it RUNS.
As luck would have it, we had some snow in Winter Haven over the weekend and took the cart out for a spin in the drifts. It climbs pretty good.


----------



## elfiii

Its Alive!


----------



## Ruger#3

*Rollin Rollin Rollin*

Well now that Firewagon has the cart running we'll order a lift kit. Firewagon will put the tires we bought on the cart then. Looks like he slapped a set of our spares on the backend already for some off roading! Woohoo look at her go!

A paint job, a little upholstery work, mount the basket and gun rack and the cart will be ready for the woods. I'll be in touch my Firewagon to arrange funding what we need now.

The chair will go back together minus wheels by weeks end. Just waiting on the upholstery shop now to finish some work on the seat. Tires, puncture resistant tubes and bearings are on order.

God Bless each of you who have helped with our project. Merry Christmas everyone!

Our funds status is as follows;

$1356.00 Total Donations
$550.00 Batteries and material
$250.00 Tires
$556.00 Cash on hand


----------



## dawg2

That is great news.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Thanks Firewagon and Ruger for the update
YeeeHaaaaaa !!!!!!!!!!!    

Thanks to everyone ,  Y'all are the greatest !!!

Merry Christmas To All !!!!!!!

 BoxCallWillie


----------



## K80

Merry Christmas BCW and everyone involved in this project.


----------



## DAWGsfan2

powder coating was completed today .it turned out great and is gonna set this cart off. hope to start and finish the paint early next week . can't wait


----------



## Ruger#3

*Update 12-28*

Firewagon estimates $400 to finish building up the cart project. This includes purchasing a lift kit and getting the finish work done. I got a bank check for the $400 today and will post it tomorrow.

The wheel chair is complete minus the wheel bearings. The supply shop sent the wrong ones, replacements are on the way. I threw the chair together without the bearings to give you an idea of the finished product. The tires are a knobby texture and the tubes are puncture resistant.

We had;

$556.00 on hand

$400.00 Cart finish work (check)
$65.00 Upholstery work
$72.00 Tubes, Tires, Bearings
$537.00 expenses

I intend to ship the chair to Firewagon so the chair wheels can be powder coated before bearing installation and final assembly. I will use my corporate discount which is substantial and let you folks know the cost. You can see we are about of funds, I may be in touch with our standbys for some final help with the shipping.

I present Woody's Real Tree Express...


----------



## mule69

Ruger i would just like to say thanks for taking this project and running with it. It looks like everything is going great i have been out of pocket for a while. It looks like you do some rabbit hunting i have not been in years when i moved and had to get rid of my dogs. I have a great place over in americus ga after deer season if you need a place to go. They would have to be broke dogs because it is loaded with deer.


----------



## Ruger#3

*Amazing..*

I was just thinking of you today driving home from work. I was going to PM you and say thanks for the cart that started this all. I'll PM you about the rabbit hunting spot. Thanks for the consideration.


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Mule 69, 
This project would not have been possable without you
and God at the wheel and the other Brothers and Sisters
behind all of this...
Y'all ,   I cant explain the gratitude you have exepted in my heart. I am so grateful its freakin unreal .....................
I  hope and pray that someday I'll get to shake yer hand
and feed you some good BBQ...
Guys and Gals its a hard thing for me to put into words
of how thankful I am .

I hope and pray I get a chance to meet all y'all and thank you personaly ...

Again   Thankyou Y'all are the best this world has ever known.......
We have a Cook out comming up ,  if you get the chance
Please come...  Plenty of food, and plenty of socializing
amoungts friends..

Sircencly,

Randy  (BCW)

Im a bad speller  ,   sorry....


----------



## Ruger#3

*Dawgsfan2*

Thanks for the help with the finish work. It is greatly appreciated. I would have been difficult to finish this project without your help. You stepped up and took on this on just when we needed you.

Another example of good folks being here!


----------



## firewagon

Recived the lift kit on Friday, will install while on shift Sunday.Dawgsfan2 will have it after that for paint.
Mule69, thanks to you and your father for good starting point. I went thru the mechanicals of the cart on Thursday night and everything was in great shape. Bearings looked good, clean oil in rear, ect.
I have one little snag, does anybody in my area do upholstry? I have tried some local shops who want what I think is alot of money for seat covers. We can cover some costs for materials if needed. Please pm if you can throw in.
I will get more pics up after paint and powdercoated parts go back on.


----------



## firewagon

BCW, I got the call from my driver that picked up the tires. He said you were ready to take delivery of the cart NOW. Take a couple of more deep breaths, it won't be long now.


----------



## Gaddimo75

You guys are the best!
Always a proud member!


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Firewagon
You bettcha !!!
Bring up the oxygen bottles when you come up LOL  
Think I might need it..... just kidding


----------



## firewagon

The lift kit is installed, the new tires are on, and the carts gone to paint shop. Dawgsfans2(Andy) should have it done in a couple of days.


----------



## Sultan of Slime

sweet!!


----------



## Ruger#3

*Making Progress!!*

Firewagon you guys are doing great! The cart is looking good.

I shipped the wheel chair down to Firewagon today. With my corporate discount the shipping was $27. We are getting near completion on our projects and all your donations have been used at this point.

The only thing remaining on the wheel chair was to powder coat he wheels and install bearings. By the time the wheels get coated our bearings should arrive.

Thanks for all the help folks!


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Whoa !!! 
Thanks firewagon the lift and the
tires put some striength and power in 
the looks of the cart... 

Looks like it will climb mountian  
I cant say Thank Y'all enough .
God bless everyone

BCW


----------



## DAWGsfan2

camo paint job was completed today ..... this is by no means a perfect paint job. but as i've said when i took on this project.i've never done camo before .if nothing else it will be ready for the woods .hope you enjoy boxcall. godbless   pics will come soon


----------



## hunter_58

DAWGsfan2 said:


> camo paint job was completed today ..... this is by no means a perfect paint job. but as i've said when i took on this project.i've never done camo before .if nothing else it will be ready for the woods .hope you enjoy boxcall. godbless   pics will come soon



No such thing as a bad camo job , I'll bet it looks good.
My son always gets mad at me when i spray paint my new guns go figure !!


----------



## DAWGsfan2

Hope these pictures came thru.


----------



## firewagon

Andy, I think it came out awesome. I will try to get the other parts that you powdercoated on tommorow night at the F.D. if we are not too busy with this cold snap coming in. Usually lots of smell of smoke type calls from dust burning off of the heater coils.
I'll get some more pics up after that.


----------



## Ruger#3

*Camo...*

Andy, the camo on the cart turned out great! 

Thanks a bunch for your help.

The wheel chair ought to arrive on Weds. I'll send the bearings down as soon as I receive them.

Looks like it's all coming together nicely.


----------



## dutchman

Cart looks great, guys! Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## BoxCallWillie

*Andy Its Looks Fantastic !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Andy,
Sir It Looks Super,  You have did an EXCELENT Job 
     
Yesterday I was glued to the TV and Football games.

Sir I wouldnt have been able to sleep if n I had saw this last night .....  Andy I want to Thank you for your hard work
and Excelent paint job on this ... 
Man...... What a change in this cart.. I have been so blessed
From All of you Brothers and Sisters !!!!!
From the depths of my Heart and Soul Thank you,
Thank you, Thank you. 

Thanks also to our Lord Jesus Christ for all his work in this
This is realy His works... And Y'all his Angles His workers!!!
I pray that Y'all are Blessed with Health, Happyness
And many many Great years of Huntin and the Outdoors...

In and with the Love of Christ
Thankyou.......   (happy)
BCW


----------



## elfiii

Now that is one sweet rig!


----------



## boomerfrumva

*wow*

you guys are great for doin this. cart looks awesome every one


----------



## DAWGsfan2

boxcall it was a pleasure i assure you.god gives the talent and ability and i give him the glory.evertime i think about you cuttin out threw the woods on that thing i can't help but get a good feelin inside.


----------



## DAWGsfan2

thanks for the kind words everyone.i was worried that it wasn't up to par. but you've put my mind at ease thanks again.


----------



## alligood729

DAWGsfan2 said:


> thanks for the kind words everyone.i was worried that it wasn't up to par. but you've put my mind at ease thanks again.



It looks great, you wanna' paint my truck for me!!??


----------



## mike bell

nice job yall


----------



## DAWGsfan2

alligood  i hope your jokin. but if not shoot me a p.m. be glad to help all i can.


----------



## firewagon

Ruger, recived your shipment today. I'll get with Dawgsfan2 about the wheels today.
I did not get anything done on the cart last night. Fell into the 30's after dark last night and us Fla. folks can't work in weather like that.


----------



## BoxCallWillie

I was hopeing y'all had a quite night
at the Fire Station and no emergincies
to roll on .
Pray that rang true Artie ...

BCW


----------



## firewagon

I got the seats into Bartow Mattress and Upholstry today. After hearing about this project, the company is doing the work at n/c.
Great people to deal with. Anybody in this area needs this type of work,please use them. (I know about commercial ads on the board, have to say where the good shops are)
We should be able to put the cart almost back togather tomorrow. 
BCW, it's almost done.


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Thanks Firewagon,
Please tell the people doing the seats
I sincerely appreciate what they are also doing...
Although I will probably not get a chance to thank them 
personaly , I do thank them ...

And Every one Else who has been a Special part in this Great Project . 

All of Y'all will always have a place in my Heart !!!!!
and I pray that some day soon I get to shake your hand
and Thankyou in person .

Y'all have given me life and the way to hunt again  

God Bless each and every one of y'all .

Sincerely,
Randy (BCW)


----------



## Ruger#3

*Wheel Chair Bearings*

Firewagon, I put the wheel chair bearings in the mail today. I figure they ought to arrive about the time you get the wheels back from coating. Looks like it's all falling into place my friend.


----------



## firewagon

Duckblaster, pm sent for info. After putting on the larger tires, the cart has no bottom end torque. It will bearly move from a stand-still. We put the stock tires back on and have the same problem. After run up, it runs good at top end.
???? anybody ????


----------



## Ruger#3

*Info*

Firewagon, PM sent with some info. Hope it helps.


----------



## Sultan of Slime

That paintJob looks sweet.


----------



## dogboy

firewagon said:


> Duckblaster, pm sent for info. After putting on the larger tires, the cart has no bottom end torque. It will bearly move from a stand-still. We put the stock tires back on and have the same problem. After run up, it runs good at top end.
> ???? anybody ????


Need more info on the motor or motors. Any diagrams on the electrical? It could be a loose or dirty conection, dirty commutator on the armature.


----------



## firewagon

Dogboy,
It's a 91 EZ GO Marathon. Batteries are new, all cable connections were brush cleaned, used cart when recived with no history, single motor has had service at some point, has "good" written in paint marker on it.
I do not have a diagram, have used one online to trace wires.
Is it normal failure to change torque suddenly as this one did? It seems to run good after some momentum is gained.  It doesn't want to move from standing. Very slow start.


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Firewagon
PM sent on Torque
Thanks , 
BCW


----------



## dogboy

firewagon said:


> Dogboy,
> It's a 91 EZ GO Marathon. Batteries are new, all cable connections were brush cleaned, used cart when recived with no history, single motor has had service at some point, has "good" written in paint marker on it.
> I do not have a diagram, have used one online to trace wires.
> Is it normal failure to change torque suddenly as this one did? It seems to run good after some momentum is gained.  It doesn't want to move from standing. Very slow start.



Here is a site that might help you out firewagon.

http://server1.buggiesunlimited.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=41741&highlight=marathon

http://server1.buggiesunlimited.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=41918&highlight=marathon


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

I've been gone for a while and now I come back and that thing is AWESOME and that is a GREAT camo paint job  

I've said it before but folks like you guys make me proud to say I'm a brother of WOODYs


----------



## HorseCreekHunter

Firewagon, I have a '95 EZ GO rigged up with big tires.  I had a nightmare rewiring it but finally got it right.  If you want to stop by and look at the wiring, let me know.  I had to upgrade the brain to a 350 amp to get better performance with the bigger tires.  Hopefully you won't need to do that because it was pricey.


----------



## DAWGsfan2

thanks lovemylabxs and welcome back


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Hey Firewagon

How about a up date on the cart ?
what have you found out thats wrong ?
Been working over time on this..... 
to find the problem wrong or how to cure it.
Thanks,
BCW


----------



## firewagon

BCW, since we talked tonight, I posted on the site that you gave me. Wait and see time for replies.

For others here who may have a answer, the solenoid is showing different voltages between the two posts. The incoming power is at 38 volts and outgoing at 30-31 volts. That in itself may be part of the problem. Secondly, I have voltage at 25 volts on the outgoing side with nothing on.

????


----------



## BoxCallWillie

firewagon said:


> BCW, since we talked tonight, I posted on the site that you gave me. Wait and see time for replies.
> 
> For others here who may have a answer, the solenoid is showing different voltages between the two posts. The incoming power is at 38 volts and outgoing at 30-31 volts. That in itself may be part of the problem. Secondly, I have voltage at 25 volts on the outgoing side with nothing on.
> 
> ????



Artie,  I wonder if there is a short , like a wire that has shorted against the frame  somewhere on the outgoing side ?   Shouldnt there be NO volts with everything off?   But im not a electricen either...
BCW


----------



## dogboy

firewagon said:


> BCW, since we talked tonight, I posted on the site that you gave me. Wait and see time for replies.
> 
> For others here who may have a answer, the solenoid is showing different voltages between the two posts. The incoming power is at 38 volts and outgoing at 30-31 volts. That in itself may be part of the problem. Secondly, I have voltage at 25 volts on the outgoing side with nothing on.
> 
> ????


Hey firewagon,  I have not found a circuit drawing on this cart. It sounds like the pot may be bad or the shunt (if it is a shunt motor) in the motor isn't working as it should. It could be the controller also. It could be a series wound motor, if so it could be another problem alltogether. Placing larger (taller) tires will have the effect of changing the gear ratio and cause it to loose tork at low speed. By replacing the OME tires back on would have solved that problem, so I think something else when out with the stress of the larger tires being on. If someone can point me to a circuit drawing I maybe able to help. I had a/c-d/c motors in tech school last quarter.


----------



## Ruger#3

*Out hunting...*

Just a short update. We haven't forgot about this project. Firewagon posted our issues on a buggy forum and got some info. He is going to do some trouble shooting later this week. I was in touch with him last night. He has been at hunting camp recently and will get back to us soon. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## BoxCallWillie

firewagon said:


> BCW, since we talked tonight, I posted on the site that you gave me. Wait and see time for replies.
> 
> For others here who may have a answer, the solenoid is showing different voltages between the two posts. The incoming power is at 38 volts and outgoing at 30-31 volts. That in itself may be part of the problem. Secondly, I have voltage at 25 volts on the outgoing side with nothing on.
> 
> ????



There are a pile of replys waiting on ya over there
These men Know Carts and waiting on you to answer
Call me if you can tomorrow after 3pm , I have some Dr.appts early on but should be home by 3pm .

Hope you had some success in Ga. over the weekend.


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Firewagon anything on the cart ?
Wish I could help on the checking of it 
Thanks,
BCW


----------



## Ruger#3

*Update*

Firewagon goes back on shift tonight at the station, he's been off for a few days. He will go back to work trouble shooting the cart tonight. The folks at the cart forum gave some good trouble shooting suggestions. We should know something soon. All powder coating is done. The seat is complete being recovered and simply needs installation. Firewagon says there is only a couple days work left reassembling things after paint . If we can put our finger on the electrical problem we could be done quick. Here's hoping!


----------



## BoxCallWillie

*Keep your Fingers and Toes Crossed everyone*

Plus Please Pray !!!!!!!
I know we all are praying ,  I been heavy
at it ...   done wore out the knees of my jeans !

Thanks Ruger,

BCW


----------



## DAWGsfan2

powder coating isn't quiet done yet.been a busy week at the shop .but wont take long when i can get back to it that is.sorry for the delays on my part but the baby's need shoes.


----------



## Ruger#3

Absolutely no apology needed!!!! Your helps greatly appreciated. I spoke to Firewagon on the fly between jobs today my misunderstanding on the powder work.

Lets hope the electrical is simple, I'll report as soon as I hear something.


----------



## rex upshaw

looking forward to the next round of pics.


----------



## Ruger#3

*Update*

Just got a message from Firewagon. The folks on the buggy forum directed us to the potentiometer as a possible culprit to our electrical issue. He did the trouble shooting as suggested and the pot seems to check ok. Fire wagon has reposted the findings on the board with hopes of further guidance. If nothing comes of that soon we will have to look at finding a shop for some help. We have most everything else done. Our focus has been on resolving the electrical issues. I'll see if we can get pics of everything after reassembly.


----------



## DAWGsfan2

got the sandblasting done today .tomorrow coating will be applied and put in the oven.firewagon should get it tuesday or wednesday


----------



## firewagon

Andy, thanks, I'll be on duty Wednesday at the F.D. 
If we get the parts by then, I'll get them back on.
No hits on the buggie forum today. Maybe everyone else took the holiday today.
BCW, I changed my avatar to the lastest photo of your custom built huntin' buggy. Should have anything you could need on board. Hope you don't mind me covering up the camo with that fabulous shade of purple.


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Love the color burple OH i mean purple 
see only one thing missing guess what it is??


----------



## dogboy

Hey Firewagon, I need to see a wiring diagram on this cart. I can not find one for this year. I think they came with a controller starting in 1990, not just a simple potentiometer. Also,I would like a link to the cart forum y'all are talking about. I got your PM, I need to see a diagram before hiting the phone.


----------



## BoxCallWillie

DAWGsfan2 said:


> got the sandblasting done today .tomorrow coating will be applied and put in the oven.firewagon should get it tuesday or wednesday




Thankyou DF2
I bet it looks great 
Bud you with your tallent have did a awesome 
job on everything , I still am awed at the cammo
paint job you did.. Looks fantastic !!!   

God bless ,
BCW


----------



## DAWGsfan2

firewagon,i'll probably run the parts over to you tomorrow.wednesday will interfer with church.can't afford to upset the man above at this point in my life.


----------



## DAWGsfan2

BoxCallWillie said:


> Thankyou DF2
> I bet it looks great
> Bud you with your tallent have did a awesome
> job on everything , I still am awed at the cammo
> paint job you did.. Looks fantastic !!!
> 
> God bless ,
> BCW



thanks randy,to see how all this came together has truly been a rewarding experience for me. been a awesome time workin with firewagon and his crew.bunch great guys over at the w.h.f.d. .really happy to have been a part of it all.hope when this is over we can all get together for a laugh or two.


----------



## BoxCallWillie

DAWGsfan2 said:


> thanks randy,to see how all this came together has truly been a rewarding experience for me. been a awesome time workin with firewagon and his crew.bunch great guys over at the w.h.f.d. .really happy to have been a part of it all.hope when this is over we can all get together for a laugh or two.



Absolutely Brother  !
Yes the Guys down at WHFD
have been great too .
This whole project is God inspired and directed
Got to Thank Him too !!!!!


----------



## dogboy

OK Firewagon, from what I have read. I found the cart site you were posting on. It sounds like a contact or something else got cooked with the tire swap.  It could be:

Dirty/burnt solenoid contact. The solenoid can be by- passed by shorting the large wires across it. just take the two wire off and place them on one of the terminals, it does not make a difference which one you place them on.  A solenoid is nothing but a electro-magnetic switch. Power is applied and the switch closes. If the torque returns problem found. Some can be taken a part and the contacts cleaned, some can't.

Dirty/burnt armature/brush contact. This one requires the disassembly of the motor. The back plate should contain the brush assembly. Taking it apart isn't a problem. Putting it back is tricky. If you are lucky you can take off side inspection covers to get at the brushes. I can show you but don't know how to describe how to put it back together. It will require a hook for the brush springs. This looks like a series-wound motor and should have 2-4 brushes and springs. The brushes could be worn/burnt-up or the contact surface (armature) could be dirty/burnt. This can be cleaned with fine sandpaper or Scotch Brite.

If it is the controller, all I can tell you is to replace it. 
Keep us posted buddy.


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Firewagon
Do you have a update on the Cart Problem ? (anything)
Wheelchair powder coating ?
Thanks firewagon ,

 BCW


----------



## firewagon

BCW,PM sent.
Cart's going to a shop. I'm lost. Checked everything that anyone suggested with no luck.


----------



## BoxCallWillie

PM recieved and returned to you

Your Lost .....,  Me Too !!!
Like a lost ball in TALL Grass !  
Praying Hard for for this to become fixable

Guys we sure could use extra Prayers on this problem
too !!!
God bless,
BCW


----------



## crackerdave

Prayers sent,for a great bunch of guys!


----------



## BoxCallWillie

rangerdave said:


> Prayers sent,for a great bunch of guys!



Thanks Dave, your thoughts and prayers
are always welcomed brother...
Im so thankful for haveing the chance to get to
know all of you and share God and the Outdoors with.
All of y'all are the greatest a man could ever want to know
and have a comman bond with.

God bless everyone of y'all

BCW


----------



## Island76

*Box Call Willie: From Disabled Hunter*

Georgia also has a non-profit program for the disabled with Brian or spinal cord injuries called the Brain & Spinal Injury Trust Fund where in an applicant can apply for Funds for items such as a new power wheelchair, attendant care, bathroom modifications...ect. The main goal of the program is to give disabled persons financial help to help them regain independance. I'm a C-5, C-6 & C-7 Quadrapeligic who has used this free Money to help regain my independance. The money is alocated from all the D.U.I fines in the state of Georgia & I know Florida caries a similar program. An applicant is eligable for $5000 every year, for 3 years or up to $15,000. The web address to the trust fund here in georgia is www.bsitf.georgia.gov[/url] & the Phone #'s are
Atlanta metro: (404) 818-6600
Statewide (Toll free): (866) 351-0001
I know they can lead you in the right direction in Florida or anyone wanting more info here in Georgia. It has been a God send for myself. Hunting & being outdoors was something I did before my accident & I have never lost the passion & have continued my quest although it in a different manner. Being outdoors & hunting for me is more about healing my soul from October - January, while they may never fix my spinal cord, activities like these do much more for me than anything else I've found. Hunt Hard or go Home, never give up you passions & I hope this helps someone regain their independance in the outdoors.

Island76


----------



## StriperAddict

Fine post and great information, Island76.

I wish you the very best in your outdoor activities, as well as every blessing from Divine Providence.

Thank you for contributing here.


----------



## BoxCallWillie

*Thank you for your information on this Island76*



Island76 said:


> Georgia also has a non-profit program for the disabled with Brian or spinal cord injuries called the Brain & Spinal Injury Trust Fund where in an applicant can apply for Funds for items such as a new power wheelchair, attendant care, bathroom modifications...ect. The main goal of the program is to give disabled persons financial help to help them regain independance. I'm a C-5, C-6 & C-7 Quadrapeligic who has used this free Money to help regain my independance. The money is alocated from all the D.U.I fines in the state of Georgia & I know Florida caries a similar program. An applicant is eligable for $5000 every year, for 3 years or up to $15,000. The web address to the trust fund here in georgia is www.bsitf.georgia.gov[/url] & the Phone #'s are
> Atlanta metro: (404) 818-6600
> Statewide (Toll free): (866) 351-0001
> I know they can lead you in the right direction in Florida or anyone wanting more info here in Georgia. It has been a God send for myself. Hunting & being outdoors was something I did before my accident & I have never lost the passion & have continued my quest although it in a different manner. Being outdoors & hunting for me is more about healing my soul from October - January, while they may never fix my spinal cord, activities like these do much more for me than anything else I've found. Hunt Hard or go Home, never give up you passions & I hope this helps someone regain their independance in the outdoors.
> 
> Island76



Thank you Brother...
I had NO IDEA  on this information on this .
They surely dont tell you anything down here about this
all it seems down here anyway is work on your own, digging and reading page after page on this type of info.
Like you, I also have a SCI of 5,6,and 7 but not completely . also a amputee
of my left leg.  And also like you have spent many years in the Outdoors Hunting and Fishing untill this happend.
What you have given here in your info is excelent, I live in
a home that is not equiped for a wheelchair or handicap at
all for that matter. My doorways are no where near wide enough to except a chair inside, Bathrooms, bedrooms are
unable to except my chair, therefore I have to hop on a walker sideways to gain entry to either of these. 

I have had accedents falling and busted the drywall in my home because of the lack of entry.
Island76 thank you so much for the info you have given
I honestly was totaly unaware of this funding...
Sure would like to get a chance to meet you someday
and maybe share a Hunt and campfire with you.

God bless you and yours,
and again thankyou !!!
Sincerely,
BCW


----------



## firewagon

BCW, the wheelchair will be coming your way tomorrow with Ron. He will give you a call to set a time.
Ruger, the bearings were correct for the wheel and axle size.

I will update on the cart as soon as the shop calls. They had not worked on it yet yesterday.

By the way, what's missing? Question from post #259 ?


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Wheelchair looks awesome with the powder coating done
Great job again DF2 !!!  
Man I cant wait to take a spin in it...  Bet that thing fly's almost...
Guys, I was just reading all through the posts,  I still get teared up and cant see
"What a blessing you all are and have been in this" Im on cloud 9 by all of you"
I can only wait to get some final pictures of me driveing it into the wild outdoors
What a blessing and great bunch y'all are !!!!  

Firewagon,  the answere on your "Whats missing in post259...  LOL  a tollett on your cart in your avator  ( told you , you couldnt guess LOL )

Please dont forget the other things ..
Thanks Artie .....
BCW


----------



## Ruger#3

*Thanks to all!*

Priveye & DF2 both did a great job on the chair finish work. Firewagon thank you & the FD folks for the final assembly on the chair. Thank goodness the bearings fit. I had to match them off a micrometer measurement. The medical supply guy was no help.

Just standing by here waiting and hoping the cart doesn't need much to get on the road.

Thank Ron for delivery of the chair and canopy for us.


----------



## firewagon

BCW, everything we talked about yesterday is in Ron's  truck.


----------



## Sultan of Slime

WOW the chair came out pretty cool.
BCW I left those big wheels on the front cause the small ones dig into the mud too much.So they should help you some.
Good Job on the rear wheels!!


----------



## firewagon

If you guys don't have any experience with the powdercoat product, it is tough. We just finished remounting the wide tires on the rims with no damage to the finish at all. Same with the chair wheels, had to use a small pry bar to get the tires on. Did not mark at all.
Andy, thanks for getting that part done. Way better than paint.


----------



## Sultan of Slime

Yeah I knew from past experiance it was a waste of time to paint them.Looks good!


----------



## BoxCallWillie

priveye said:


> WOW the chair came out pretty cool.
> BCW I left those big wheels on the front cause the small ones dig into the mud too much.So they should help you some.
> Good Job on the rear wheels!!



Thanks Johnathon
On the borrowed manual chair I use
it has the 3/4" hard rubber tires, in dirt its like
trying to climb a Mtn. man its tuff...

Im sure those will work perfact and the back tires
will be like almost heaven  
Thankyou Priveye

BCW


----------



## BoxCallWillie

firewagon said:


> If you guys don't have any experience with the powdercoat product, it is tough. We just finished remounting the wide tires on the rims with no damage to the finish at all. Same with the chair wheels, had to use a small pry bar to get the tires on. Did not mark at all.
> Andy, thanks for getting that part done. Way better than paint.



Thanks Firewagon
Powder coating is tuff paint, glad you didnt skin up
andy's paint job, LOL Man he done a great job on everything Thank you Andy !!!!!

How did you make out with hearing from the guy at the shop ? Good we hope ...


----------



## DAWGsfan2

at this point all i can say .is thanks folks for the compliments .i've had a blast being a part of this.i wish everything i did in life rewarded me this way.wanna say thanks to firewagon,ruger3,priveye,and a host of others for inspiring me in the begining to get involved in this project.i have found a part of me i  didn't know exsisted.


----------



## BoxCallWillie

To Everyone ...
I just recieved the Wheelchair and Canopy
delievered through Ron, Firewagons work partner
and firefighter .

Guys this is awesome, I had to take some laps around 
the yard  to see how it handeld.  Didnt get stuck  thats great . It sure will be nice
to get in the woods off trail and see how Im gonna act LOL
Bet my neighbors think im crazy tooling around the yard
which up untill now I hadnt been able to do.
I can see I need to build up my arms now to push my 
Over weight tail around in it  

Its like Christmas round my house today!!!!!
I'll be back, got to go play some more  
Thank y'all so much ,  

I pray the Cart is close to rideing too 
God Bless everyone,  
BCW


----------



## StriperAddict

BCW,  that's great news !


----------



## firewagon

Glad we finally got something to you. Enjoy it this weekend. 
The cart shop still has not let me know anything. We're just another cart in line there. I'll let everybody know as soon as I know.


----------



## Ruger#3

*Made my day!!!*

BCW,

Your comments totally made my day! We're one step closer to achieving our goal of getting you back out in the woods. Glad to hear the chair helps so much with the day to day things. That's a huge plus!


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Just quit playing LOL
Man I bet my arms are tell me too tomorrow...
Like a kid with a brand new toy ( Big kid toy ) LOL

God Bless,
Yall are a God send !!!!!

BCW


----------



## BoxCallWillie

I was right, my arms feel like they
are gonna fall off, LOL I cant lift them without
pain...  But thats alright I'll get over it ..
it will get better. Guys 
Im heading to Ga this evening Id appreciate
y'all's prayers for a safe trip up and back.

Thanks all of you here that has been following
all of the progress in this thread.

God Bless each of you,
Sincerely,
BCW


----------



## mike bell

Prayers to BCW for his safe trip and for everyone here for helping him.

I cant wait to get the story posted on the blog. 

Island76 thanks for that info, it will help alot of people.  If you have anymore info like that please let me know where I can find it so I can pass it on to others.

My blog has been up for a little over a month now and I need to reoganize it to make it easier to find the information and links.  yall can check it out at Help4hunters.com


----------



## BoxCallWillie

*Update on trip to Ga.*

Thanks Mike and all others who said prayers
for the trip to Ga.
We went up and back without any problems.

Had a great time except it whooped me 
in the traveling up and back.
Got to look the property over and get a feel how the
chair was gonna work for me up there.
It did me well, almost fliped it a couple a times LOL.
In the torque forward with my arms I went through a small fire break and the front wheels came up , I was lookin at the sky saying Lord dont let me go over on my back...  All I could think of was calling out to my buddy 
saying Hey.... Come get me righted up fella... I've fallin and I cant get up LOL

Once we finished looking the lease over, we headed to
Lumber City , there I got the chance to meet a great guy and member from here ...Mots,  Alan it was great to meet you Bud, by the way folks I interupted Alan just as he was fixing to crawl in his boat to do some fishing on the river that flows right behind his house. Sorry I cant spell the cottin pickin name of the river,  I just learned how to say it
yeaterday LOL .  Mots is a stand up man and one heck of a nice guy...

From there, I was supposed to meet parolbear from here
but couldnt get a signal on my buddy's cell phone. 
Figured once we got farther south we could get a signal
but didnt untill we almost got to FL. By then it was just to late to meet up with you parolbear.  We will try it again soon, "Thats a promiss" We will be going back up to
the property again in about a month .
The pres. we met with is going to bush hog me some shooting lanes up there,  I thought that was cool since I cant climb any of the perminate stands already up.

Man I cant wait untill I can take the cart up and realy cruse 
the property over and pick out the places I would like the shooting lanes bush Hoged and scout  where I will again be able to Hunt.

Im so thankful for the blessings our Lord Jesus christ 
is blessing me with, Thank you Father... 

God bless ,
BCW


----------



## firewagon

Glad to hear that the trip went good. 
I called the shop Friday, they said that they still had not got to the cart yet. Maybe golf cart repair is a good business to stay busy in.
I'll throw the info out as soon as I get it.


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Firewagon
PM me the phone number to this cart shop
along with the owner's name, name of shop too..
Maybe I can get them to "bump up" the
ticket # on it , at the least get the problem analized
and found... 

Its worth a try, I promiss I'll be nice 

BCW


----------



## firewagon

OK, here we go. I got the call from the shop today. Bad Motor. Debris inside the motor from sitting so long is the culprit. After we started moving it again, the rust particles chewed up the interior.
The shop does not have a used motor availible at this time. He is trying to locate one. New=$500. I have a electric motor shop that I will see if they can rebuild. I will not have much time today to chase parts. 
If anybody has a contact, it's a "91 EZ Go Marathon. Shoot me a PM for further.
BCW, wear out that keyboard and find us one.


----------



## BoxCallWillie

YOU GOT IT !!!!!!!
Bud ...

BCW


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Firewagon
the first place I droped in on
is the site we got the lift from.

This motor "New" from them is $379.00
36 volt with a 200 amp controler

Link to them-
http://www.everythingcarts.com/c-188-ezgo.aspx

I'll check more , but this place is good to deal with.
BCW


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Firewagon

Waiting on a price from a guy
down in FT. Lauderdale.
Stock motor, 36 volt with controler.
Trying to see if he can beat the $379.00 price..
We will see.

Also know a guy that just up graded to a 48 volt
500 amp controler.
he replaced the motor (36 volt)
seeing if he still has it and if it will fit this one
along with price.

Keep yer fingers and toes crossed guys !!!

BCW


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Just heard from the guy
in Lauderdale..

He would have to order and cant beat the
$379. 00 price..  So he's elimated ...
BCW


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Firewagon

Im affraid im going to need some more information
from you on the motor.

Im trying everything I know possable.
to secure a motor at the best price
I can find.

Here is what I need to know
Is this cart motor considered a DCS
or what terms are used to secure the parts
or Motor.
I know its a 1991 Marathon 36 volt
but thats it...

When I get into Motors on the different sites I visit
and look there a pile of them and they say this or that
So your help on this would be good LOL

I dont know the tech, terms 

BCW


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

BCW glad to hear you've had a chance to test drive that new chair but let me tell ya be glad you're not up here winds ablowin and the snow is going sideways  We'd have to put some skis on it and get you a couple of  malmutes to pull you around it's getting deep hope it don't blow the roads shut till I get home , funny it never bothers me if it blows shut durin the night and I can't make it to work (this happened last Thursday) by the way sounds like you might need to fill a couple of milk jugs up with some sand and work them arms into shape before season gets here heck you might even be out this spring tryin for a turkey.

Ruger if funds are getting low let me know I'll see what I can put together won't be much but.......


Here ya go BCW bring your shovel we'll build them arms up


----------



## Ruger#3

*Bad News*

Firewagon I'll be in touch so we can figure out where to go from here. Once we figure what resources we need I'll post again.

I'm on the road with work so I'll get back to you folks as I can. I'll be working but be assured I'll be working on this issue as well. BCW the city where my office is located is littered with cart shops but I'll need to get back home before I can do effective parts scrounging. Every household in the city seems to have at least one cart.

For those that work on the road it's an old story, crisis always occur when your out of pocket.


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Im just wondering Ruger ..
about replaceing the motor with
used parts.. I know it wont be fun
getting stuck in the back forty should it break
down.

I've contacted place to rebuild it completely
just waiting on the to shoot me back a answere
on a price (rebuilding it stock again).
On the other hand see if you can find a new motor
for less then the $379.00 , thats gonna be tuff to beat
but possabley can. I have burnt up the key board on this ole computer all night 
Im gonna call the place on the above price today
and get a total out the door down to winter haven price.

I have the first $100.00 towards this coverd..
Let me know what we still have Firewagon, Ruger .

BCW


----------



## Ruger#3

*A way....*

BCW,

I know our set backs have tested your patience. There is very little left in our fund. I'm working on resources as well as a source for our parts so dont dispair my friend. A way will be provided. In times like this my elderly mom will look straight at me, her hand on her bible, and say, "The Lord wont put on us what we cant endure."

I'm back around home today, then right back out on the road until next Weds. I'll try to make a few calls today. Firewagon was going to PM me the model and serial number info of the motor if he found time to pickup the cart. That didnt happen as our Fire Fighter friend is terribly busy working a couple jobs as well. I'll probably get that info by Friday.

Keep praying and searching, we will get this done! Thanks to all that have helped with this effort.


----------



## DAWGsfan2

keep your chin up bc this thing has come way to far to fall apart now.you'll be in business in no time.


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Need to find out how many splines are on the motor shaft.

10 or 19 ?

BCW


----------



## Ruger#3

*Info*

Unless it has been modified this cart should have 19 spline motor standard. I spoke with several shops today and got some good info. There's several considerations to stuffing a high horse power motor in this thing. I'll try to talk this over with Firewagon and BCW and report back.


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Sorry I missed your call Ruger pm sent..

As to the Motor, 
I dont need a performance motor in the cart.
A stock one will suite my needs just fine.
Im to old for speed and burning rubber anymore 

Guys and Gals,
I need your prayers,
Yesterday while trying to transfer from the wheelchair
to my recliner  I fell on my stump hard.
breaking the thing wide open..
Ended up at the ER, and didnt get home till late last night.
Couple a stiches bruised and battered and sore.
I was affraid I had broke some bone in the thing but after the xrays it showed I hadnt...
Thanks all of y'all
God Bless,
BCW


----------



## StriperAddict

Sorry to hear BCW.
Still praying for your needs with the cart, and now also your recovery.  
Keep the faith, brother.  I know it's easier said than done at times, but the Lord is with you.


----------



## BoxCallWillie

StriperAddict said:


> Sorry to hear BCW.
> Still praying for your needs with the cart, and now also your recovery.
> Keep the faith, brother.  I know it's easier said than done at times, but the Lord is with you.




Thank you Brother !!
Yes Sir, it could have been worse..
God Bless,
BCW


----------



## K80

Sorry to hear about your fall BCW.

Ruger, be sure to update on needed funds, this campfire is to big to let a couple hundred bucks cause this project to die.


----------



## Ruger#3

*Take Care..*

Take care of yourself there my friend. I'll make a few more calls from the road and have a source sorted out soon.


----------



## firewagon

I"ll get back to work on my end tomorrow. I should be able to p/u the cart from the shop. I"ll confirm the spline count then.
I was very busy last week, between work #1 and work #2, we also had a BBQ compitition this weekend.
1st in brisket, 3rd overall of 20 teams.


----------



## elfiii

K80shooter said:


> Sorry to hear about your fall BCW.
> 
> Ruger, be sure to update on needed funds, this campfire is to big to let a couple hundred bucks cause this project to die.



 Amen!


----------



## Ruger#3

*Cart Update*

Hey folks,

Sorry I'm slow to respond on this but I'm on the road for work and have covered a few miles this last week. I've worked on this at every opportunity.

We have located a few motor options. Firewagon is going to pickup the cart and give me an update on Weds when on duty at the FD. There may be a diagnostic service fee at the shop that trouble shot the cart. We will then decide either to buy a low time used motor for about $250 or rebuild the one we got. With shipping both ways etc. the used motor may be the best plan.

I'm no cart expert but have been encouraged by several shops to retain the original size motor to prevent issues on down the road.

These folks are right this will be completed. Once we see what funds we have left I'm going to sound the alarm on what we need to finish this. Thanks for your help and patience.


----------



## Ruger#3

Hi Folks,

The cart motor is off to a local shop in FL. to see if it can be rebuilt there. If it cant be rebuilt there we have some options on buying a used one or rebuilding in GA. I'll get back to you as soon as I hear something.


----------



## BoxCallWillie

*To All concerning the Carts Progress .*

Folks,
For the ones who have called me and emailed me
concerning the carts progress.
Ruger has just posted to this the progress.
Other than that Im in the dark to.
Prayerfuly things will come together soon.
Im sorry I have no other information.

Keep the prayers comming , in time we will get it finished.
Thank you
God Bless every one
BCW


----------



## firewagon

Little bit of info. 
Everything is done on the cart. The motor became the problem that stopped it.
I have it out of the cart and at a rebuild shop to see if it is repairable. As soon as I get that info, I"ll put it up.


----------



## firewagon

Well, the motor shop says that nothing is wrong with the internals of the motor. Brushes good(almost new condition), windings show no signs of damage, windings test electrically to be good. Bearings are free and easy to spin. 
I won't be able to pick the motor up until Monday and reinstall on Tuesday night.
Anybody know of a test series to check the controller operation?
Hit me with a P.M. if you do.

BCW, when it gets all done, try this move.
http://www.bofunk.com/video/3528/diet_dew_golf_cart.html


----------



## BoxCallWillie

firewagon said:


> Well, the motor shop says that nothing is wrong with the internals of the motor. Brushes good(almost new condition), windings show no signs of damage, windings test electrically to be good. Bearings are free and easy to spin.
> I won't be able to pick the motor up until Monday and reinstall on Tuesday night.
> Anybody know of a test series to check the controller operation?
> Hit me with a P.M. if you do.
> 
> BCW, when it gets all done, try this move.
> http://www.bofunk.com/video/3528/diet_dew_golf_cart.html





OK, here we go. I got the call from the shop today. Bad Motor. Debris inside the motor from sitting so long is the culprit. After we started moving it again, the rust particles chewed up the interior.
The shop does not have a used motor availible at this time. He is trying to locate one. New=$500. I have a electric motor shop that I will see if they can rebuild. I will not have much time today to chase parts. 
If anybody has a contact, it's a "91 EZ Go Marathon. Shoot me a PM for further.
BCW, wear out that keyboard and find us one.
__________________
Puttin the wet stuff on the red stuff !! 

I do appreciate everyones effort in trying to solve 
the problem, But now with todays latest news...
Im sorry but Im Lost .
I suggest you contact dogboy, Signeup at Buggies Unlimeted and ask questions  Or call EZ Go manufactoring
and get the info you need telling them what you know
from the two different diagnoses.

I tried to say something about the controler 
frying with the bigger tires and lift .
The controler , from what I have read on severial cart sites
will cook if not upgraded simply because of the added
amps being pulled from the larger tires .

Now in no way am I a pro.. in fact far from it.
But I have had alot of time to get to know a cart
and trouble shooting Just incase .

Dogboy, from here seems from recent posting on the problem has it together .

If a solution cant be found soon just bring it up
and I'll see about getting things done.
Turkey Season is less than a month away here.
And id sure like to be able to hunt .

BCW


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Firewagon  PM sent Today !

Folks ,
I have requested the Cart be delivred up here
between firewagons time  to have on the cart 
and the Fire Dept along with a side job he is super pressed
for time. There are a number of Cart shops close by me
and within the county I live in.
I feel this is the best way to get things done at this time.
I am disabled and cant work, I have all the time needed to
get on this daily .

Please keep us all in your prayers and also pray 
I find a reptuable shop to fix the situation with the cart.
Our Father is with us on this and will not let us down
Been in prayer all evening about it...

God Bless everyone involved 
I will keep y'all updated to the progress daily.
Thanks for your emails and phone calls,
Your drive is what keeps me going .

BCW


----------



## Ruger#3

*Update*

Folks,

My apologies for being slow to post but it has been a grueling time for both Firewagon and I lately. After a long discussion with Firewagon we are going to make one more attempt at getting the cart running before delivery.

An EZGO repair shop has been located near Firewagon and he will move the cart there within a couple days. The owner states he has the parts inventory needed to test his diagnosis with a replacement without having to order the parts. This may be a bit pricier but with two bad diagnosis it's time for higher qualified help.

Firewagon reassembled the cart and it behaves exactly the same no torque pulling out so we are no worse for our efforts at the other shops.

I feel a responsibility to you the members who have gave so much to make this project work. I dont want to deliver something that falls short of your expectations. It is my judgement that this is the best course of action at this point.

I will know what further resources if any are required once the shop gets the cart going again. This has taken longer than we wanted. In the end I want to deliver a reliable cart that represents the memership of this forum in the manner you deserve.

I'll be back when I have further news.


----------



## BoxCallWillie

*For the Folks that are emailing me daily....*

Guys and Gals,
Firewagon called me yesterday and gave a update on the 
progress on the cart. It appears the controller is gone on this thing. But Im not the one that spoke to them.

I was just getting the progress report from Firewagon
Was told by Firewagon there would be a up date to all here on this thread yesterday  

When someone sez their gonna update the thread
By all means stay to your word, There are to many people
waiting on whats going on with this project.
Its only fair to them that have given and still are in the dark
Im sorry to be so blunt, but like the ones who have given
its only fair you hold up your end by letting the brothers and sisters know whats what...ASAP

I have the first $100.00 covered for the controller
Im mailing to Firewagon tomorrow 2-23-08
Artie, you should have this M.O. Monday or Tues at the latest.

God bless Every one on this project ! 
Thank you , for sticking me in your prayers
God is with us , He will Never let us down
We need Not let him down, Meeting him Half way
is all he asks in every day life...
"We do our part and He promisses he'll do his"


----------



## mule69

BCW, i started this whole thing with a cart that i was hoping was in better condition, however i hope you realize the effort firewagon and ruger have gone through to make this project work with a lot of time and personal expense. I really wish you would not call anyone out over being late with an update. I started to say this in a pm but you put it in the open fourm so i responded likewise. good things come to those who wait. Some may think i am out of line with this but i know firewagon stopped at my dads house after 11:00pm to pick up the cart to help make this happen. I have never met him but in my book he is a fine person.


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Mule69 
Your right and I am wrong to seem Im calling
Firewagon out, I assure you I have the utmost respect
for everyone involved including Artie and I believe he 
knows this already from the talks we have had.  

Firewagon please accept my apolligies
I appreciate all you have done and continue to do
Please guys, the ones who email me and ask questions
from now on , please post here with any questions you may have. Guys I wont call out names but you know who
you are.

From now on Im on silent mode
Thanks Mule for pointing this out to me
And I also thank you for starting this
in fact I hope someday soon I get the pleasure of thanking
you in person not just here on the forum.
God Bless
BCW


----------



## firewagon

Seems to be some confusion here. Since this is coming in open forum, I'll say where I'm at.
First, this has taken much longer than I ever thought it would. Mule, the cart was in good shape after the battery box rebuild. 
Second, I spend time away from my business to run parts or otherwise handle what needs to be done with this. Yesterday was a good example, the trip to the new shop is almost 50 miles round trip. 2 1/2 hours out of my business time.  If it takes a couple of days to get done, so be it. I realize that the season that the cart is needed for is closing rapidly.
Third, As to posting a update yesterday, I don't think it was discussed that way. I passed on what was happening directly to you. I also talked to Bob directly. A course of action was laid out then. Alot of phone calls and pm's go on behind the open forum. However, there's nothing to hide. Anybody wants a copy of PM's, I"ll be glad to send them. Myself and Bob ( Ruger#3) have run our long distance up with this project. Most significant decisions are made after discussions with Bob and others.

BCW, I understand the fustration that you have with this. It ain't any better for me. 
I know everybody else out there have time issues too. I work 112 hours every two weeks at the F.D. and run a business on my off days that requires 12 hours every day, 7 days a week.

The only reason that I am on here right now is that it's raining here and I am shut down, losing dollars today. Car washes don't make money in the rain. I'm going out now to do maintenance on the equipment while I can.

I don't want to sound defensive, but, if I get called out, I'll answer it. BCW, I appriciate the apoligy in your last post. Now everyone knows where it's at.


----------



## Ruger#3

*Update*

Ladies and Gentlemen,

If my pace has been a bit slow  posting here lately I apologize. My work has picked up steadily over the last few months and my schedule is buisier than any time in my career. I've spent most of the last week on the road. I'm in San Antonio, Tx as I post this. I fly home today to get a half day off with my family before starting my work week again. I operate an online business as a second job many hours a week, and then tend to the needs of my small farm. I believe I advised you BCW in PM I would call you from home on my return as I was unable to meet your request for a call in a one hour time slot specified by you yesterday evening. I see now Firewagon has already caught you up on the status of the cart.

I'm disappointed to find these posts but I'm man of my word am willing to complete this task for the members of this forum who trusted Firewagon and me. I have communicated several times this week with Firewagon on the needs of the project. I have also consulted members in PM, seeking advice, parts, tech support and final funding. Quiet doesn't indicate lack of effort. I have went so far as to ask the member that's donating the final funding to bypass the PO Box and send it directly to Firewagon to expidite the process. 

As far as the implication in that there are messages and emails questioning our activities. I'll state as I did in the start I have copies of checks and bank receipts for all moneys donated by the membership. I'll provide them to any of our moderators on request. I have about 200 PMs saved that I have answered on this project. I can post or provide them as required. I've recieved some wonderful messages from members through this process and I appreciate the encouragement and trust of the members of the fire.

I'll say here what I have said to him in private. The most positive thing to come of this project is my new friend Firewagon. I'm sure he and I will share a hunt or two in the future. I have a bunch of respect for him. This man drove a long ways out of his way twice just to pickup items for this project while trying to get back to FL from camp .  He has done all the grunt work on this while I played scribe and coordinator. I'll report back to you folks when I know more about the cart coming out of the shop and a delivery date. This shouldn't be long as a controller is basicly a plug in module once the funds arrive.

A friend here at the fire told me once that when things aren't clear continue to pray for guidance. I'm praying now.....


----------



## TROY70

BoxCallWillie said:


> Thanks Mike and all others who said prayers
> for the trip to Ga.
> We went up and back without any problems.
> 
> Had a great time except it whooped me
> in the traveling up and back.
> Got to look the property over and get a feel how the
> chair was gonna work for me up there.
> It did me well, almost fliped it a couple a times LOL.
> In the torque forward with my arms I went through a small fire break and the front wheels came up , I was lookin at the sky saying Lord dont let me go over on my back...  All I could think of was calling out to my buddy
> saying Hey.... Come get me righted up fella... I've fallin and I cant get up LOL
> 
> Once we finished looking the lease over, we headed to
> Lumber City , there I got the chance to meet a great guy and member from here ...Mots,  Alan it was great to meet you Bud, by the way folks I interupted Alan just as he was fixing to crawl in his boat to do some fishing on the river that flows right behind his house. Sorry I cant spell the cottin pickin name of the river,  I just learned how to say it
> yeaterday LOL .  Mots is a stand up man and one heck of a nice guy...
> 
> From there, I was supposed to meet parolbear from here
> but couldnt get a signal on my buddy's cell phone.
> Figured once we got farther south we could get a signal
> but didnt untill we almost got to FL. By then it was just to late to meet up with you parolbear.  We will try it again soon, "Thats a promiss" We will be going back up to
> the property again in about a month .
> The pres. we met with is going to bush hog me some shooting lanes up there,  I thought that was cool since I cant climb any of the perminate stands already up.
> 
> Man I cant wait untill I can take the cart up and realy cruse
> the property over and pick out the places I would like the shooting lanes bush Hoged and scout  where I will again be able to Hunt.
> 
> Im so thankful for the blessings our Lord Jesus christ
> is blessing me with, Thank you Father...
> 
> God bless ,
> BCW




Hey BCW, I am from Lumber City too and if you ever need any help up this way let me know.  If your lease is up this way and you need someone to drive you around on, I have a golf cart.
Troy


----------



## elfiii

Ruger#3 said:


> I'm disappointed to find these posts but I'm man of my word am willing to complete this task for the members of this forum who trusted Firewagon and me. I have communicated several times this week with Firewagon on the needs of the project. I have also consulted members in PM, seeking advice, parts, tech support and final funding. Quiet doesn't indicate lack of effort. I have went so far as to ask the member that's donating the final funding to bypass the PO Box and send it directly to Firewagon to expidite the process.
> 
> As far as the implication in that there are messages and emails questioning our activities. I'll state as I did in the start I have copies of checks and bank receipts for all moneys donated by the membership. I'll provide them to any of our moderators on request. I have about 200 PMs saved that I have answered on this project. I can post or provide them as required. I've recieved some wonderful messages from members through this process and I appreciate the encouragement and trust of the members of the fire.



I too find it disturbing anyone would question the honesty or devotion to the task at hand of you and Firewagon. Both of you have been more than circumspect in managing this project of goodwill.

It is a true saying "Success has many fathers, but failure is an orphan". There are many members here who have contributed to this project with time, money and material to make it a success, but none have given more than you and Firewagon. 

Any project of this magnitude requires somebody step up and take on the responsibilities and duties of leadership. It is a lonely job and rarely is credit given where credit is due. I'm sure you and Firewagon were motivated to take leadership of this project not because of the "atta boys" but because the two of you were motivated by something bigger than yourselves - service to one's fellow man. In that regard, your combined efforts to organize, coordinate and manage this project to its' successful completion represent the very best this bulletin board has to offer. That is no small accomplishment and your "labor of love" along with the cooperation of other members here represent one of the biggest "volunteer" service projects anyone on this board has ever undertaken.

I can assure you I am proud to have played a small part in this worthy project and to be associated with you, Firewagon and all the other fine ladies and gentlemen who have done their part to make a dream come true. It is easy to criticise others' shortcomings. It is a hard thing to do indeed to sacrifice ones' time and money for a good cause, only to have ones' efforts go unnoticed, or even worse criticised.

Rest assured, your efforts have not gone unnoticed and many silently root for your success. Once this project is done, it will be something the two of you can be proud of for the rest of your lives.

Those who have questions regarding any phase of this project can feel free to address them to any Administrator or Moderator of this board. We all have followed this project closely and I am certain I speak for the entire staff when I say we are proud to have this undertaking occur on our bulletin board as it serves to underscore all that is good about our brotherhood of those involved in the outdoor pursuits. I can assure you though many have participated in the project, most of us view you and Firewagon as "First among equals".

Matthew 5:16 "Let your light so shine that men may see your good works and glorify your Father Which art in Heaven".

You and Firewagon exemplify the lesson in that scripture passage. I wish I were more like the two of you. My salvation would be assured were it so.

Now, let us all cooperate to finish up and get Box Call Willie in the woods.


----------



## Handgunner

elfiii said:


> I too find it disturbing anyone would question the honesty or devotion to the task at hand of you and Firewagon. Both of you have been more than circumspect in managing this project of goodwill.
> 
> It is a true saying "Success has many fathers, but failure is an orphan". There are many members here who have contributed to this project with time, money and material to make it a success, but none have given more than you and Firewagon.
> 
> Any project of this magnitude requires somebody step up and take on the responsibilities and duties of leadership. It is a lonely job and rarely is credit given where credit is due. I'm sure you and Firewagon were motivated to take leadership of this project not because of the "atta boys" but because the two of you were motivated by something bigger than yourselves - service to one's fellow man. In that regard, your combined efforts to organize, coordinate and manage this project to its' successful completion represent the very best this bulletin board has to offer. That is no small accomplishment and your "labor of love" along with the cooperation of other members here represent one of the biggest "volunteer" service projects anyone on this board has ever undertaken.
> 
> I can assure you I am proud to have played a small part in this worthy project and to be associated with you, Firewagon and all the other fine ladies and gentlemen who have done their part to make a dream come true. It is easy to criticise others' shortcomings. It is a hard thing to do indeed to sacrifice ones' time and money for a good cause, only to have ones' efforts go unnoticed, or even worse criticised.
> 
> Rest assured, your efforts have not gone unnoticed and many silently root for your success. Once this project is done, it will be something the two of you can be proud of for the rest of your lives.
> 
> Those who have questions regarding any phase of this project can feel free to address them to any Administrator or Moderator of this board. We all have followed this project closely and I am certain I speak for the entire staff when I say we are proud to have this undertaking occur on our bulletin board as it serves to underscore all that is good about our brotherhood of those involved in the outdoor pursuits. I can assure you though many have participated in the project, most of us view you and Firewagon as "First among equals".
> 
> Matthew 5:16 "Let your light so shine that men may see your good works and glorify your Father Which art in Heaven".
> 
> You and Firewagon exemplify the lesson in that scripture passage. I wish I were more like the two of you. My salvation would be assured were it so.
> 
> Now, let us all cooperate to finish up and get Box Call Willie in the woods.


Very well said!


----------



## jp328

Ruger and Firewagon,
You both have take on a mighty task. I applaud you both. Remember, it is easier for people to stand in the background and talk about "you could or you should have", rather than get involved. It is easier to point out faults father than the accomplishments. I really feel sorry for you both.


----------



## BoxCallWillie

First and Formost, Please let me say this !

Ruger and Firewagon
I Hold both of you with the Highest reguard to you both.
If anyone needs to feel bad its me...
I let a few emails get to me, and I was wrong totaly wrong.
I should have considered the sorce and just let it go.
But I let it get me For that I am sorry ...
I know you guys have worked your tail off.
I've sent a email to Firewagon explaing how sorry I am
by letting the emails distract me.
Guys to you both...  You have Nothing to feel bad about
you both have gone beyond the call of duty.

I ask for every one here and now to forgive my actions
and pray for me please. I am only human ,No excuses just human.

Everyone who has been in on this project are Gods angles
Their's no other words I can say.

Thank you for reading
May God Take Controll ...

BCW


----------



## HorseCreekHunter

First, thanks Mule69 for posting what you did.  I know that was tough.  I've been wanting to post something like that for the past two weeks.  Second, to Ruger and Artie, you guys have gone above and WAY beyond for your fellow hunter.  I want to say more but I'm biting my tongue.  And next time it rains, I'm taking my wife's car to Flippers in Bartow for a car wash.  Good job fellas.


----------



## firewagon

BCW, THANKS.

Folks, consider this settled as far as I'm concerned. Emotions got in the way of better judgement for a few of us, including me.

The cart will get done as soon as possible.


----------



## Confederate_Jay

Delays are frustrating and wear on your nerves whether it's a project at work , building a house , or just trying to get somewhere in traffic.  I'm sure everyone involved or just observing thought the cart would be going by now, but nobody forsaw the gremlins that are plaguing the  guys doing the lions share of the work.  

I applaud ya'll for what you are doing.


----------



## Ruger#3

*Moving on.....*

Jay, right on target! I think we as a group are a bit guilty of not anticipating that the worst that could happen and when happened it wore on a few nerves, mine included.

I also want to let you folks know that so much has occured that you will never know of because the person concerned request it that way. The compassion and generosity of this forum has been incredible.

An  example I want to share is a couple weeks ago we thought the motor had failed and needed replaced. Out of the blue Porkie steps up and uses his contacts to get an offer to rebuild the motor or replace it at a cost cheaper than any where else I found. We never acted on this offer but it reflects the type of person Porkie and so many others on this forum are. Thanks Porkie and each of you for your patience and support.

After a long conversation with Firewagon I'm pressing on and not looking back. The funding for the controller is in the mail to him. He told me the cart would head back to the shop within a couple days. Hopefully we'll be reporting completion and setting up a delivery date soon. I'll make every effort to make the delivery and get pics for you folks.

God Bless


----------



## mike bell

Press on guys.  This happens all the time.  Things hit snags and people get testy.  Its OK keep on going and forget whats behind you.

  You guys are awesome!


----------



## hunter_58

Confederate_Jay said:


> Delays are frustrating and wear on your nerves whether it's a project at work , building a house , or just trying to get somewhere in traffic.  I'm sure everyone involved or just observing thought the cart would be going by now, but nobody forsaw the gremlins that are plaguing the  guys doing the lions share of the work.
> 
> I applaud ya'll for what you are doing.



Ain't that the truth !!!!
Sometimes stuff just happens, and you boys have had to deal with it.
Time away from work and family is way more precious than money, and i know you boys have given a lot of both.

All i can do to help, is to yell, Good luck boys, we're pulling for you !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firewagon

Good news finally!!
Had the cart picked up today while I was on duty, just got it offloaded and runs good.

BCW, maybe we'll get there this Sunday. I've got one wire issue to straighten up tonight and it should be ready.

I'll try to get some more pics up later.


----------



## Ruger#3

*GA Update....*

Firewagon and I have been communicating all week as the cart was finally being finished. I'm trying to clear my schedule to make the delivery. Sunday is the only day that might work for both of us. I'll know for certain Friday morning. It all depends if an airplane is ready for flight test Monday.

In any case if it works for BCW my buddy Firewagon will be making a delivery some time Sunday. Early reports are the final mods have turned the cart into a real hoss! I'm glad it's turned out to be something reliable for BCW and will reflect well on the efforts of this forum.


----------



## mule69

Good job guys, thanks for making it happen.


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Thank you Jesus !!!
And Thank all and everyone involved in this .
I wish all of you guys could come to my home
and take a ride .
Ruger I look forward to meeting you and Firewagon.

Man...  Praise God is all I can say right now .........


----------



## firewagon

I had a little time to ride it around. I stopped the front tires against a 8" concrete sidewalk edge. It climbs right up from a standing start. Same with the rear tires. 
Ran thru a couple of fairly steep ditches and stopped at the bottom. Pulled right out with two people onboard.
You folks don't know how glad I am that it works well. 

 BCW, I know it's been along time coming, I'll see  you Sunday. I'll have the batteries charged.

 To everyone out there, THANKS, for everything that you have helped with. To those wondering, the issue turned out to be the controller. A very special thanks to Kent at Ron's Carts in Davenport Fl. The guy knows his stuff. He started diagnostics and found the problem in less than 10 minutes.


----------



## Confederate_Jay

Way to go guys!!   Ya'll are all a special breed.

Take a little break, rest up, catch up on yer chores.... and then you can start on one for me. ha ha


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

Ruger and Firewagon all I can say is you guys rock You're nothing but tops in my book for all the headackes and hard work you put in to this project..

My CONGRATEs to the fine gentlemen that put in many hard hours and the GREAT folk here at Woddys for making this work


----------



## firewagon

Anybody intrested in a Sunday (03/09) meet up  and delivery in Eustis Fl. area , shoot me a p.m.


----------



## Ruger#3

*Sorry...*

I wont be making the delivery. Work has me hitting the road again so I regretfully I cant make it. Firewagon please get us a good collection of pics. Everyone is eager to see the completed project.

As this comes to a close I'm left to reflect on the wonderful folks I have become involved with here. This group is so diverse but pulls together when it counts. Amazing for an internet forum. 

Like many southern boys I was raised Baptist. However, over the years I've found profound guidance in other faiths. I leave you this evening with one of those.

“Order your soul; reduce your wants; live in charity; associate in Christian community; obey the laws; trust in Providence.”

God bless each of you!


----------



## MossyOak

*This is awesome !*

Talk about fellow hunters helping fellow hunters out, I am very proud of all who is helping this man out.


----------



## firewagon

We're on the way to deliver this morning. Randy, here it comes!


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Woo Hoooooooo
Brother this is like Christmas again
Even have cold weather too this morning.
Better bring yer coat when ya come up.
Buddy we are gonna do some rideing LOL...

Be safe on the road Artie
I ask that God rides with you
God Bless,
BCW


----------



## Ruger#3

*Cant wait to see pics...*

I'm tossing clothes in my bag getting ready to head out on the road. I wish I could have been there today. 

I'm glad to have been a small part of this effort. 


Lets see some gravel slinging there BCW!!


----------



## dawg2

Glad everything worked out!


----------



## mike bell

I want pictures for my blog Help4hunters.com !!!  I already posted once on how our cyber family is spreading the love for one another.


----------



## firewagon

The cart is in Randy's hands now. I think that he will enjoy this until the batteries go dead tonight. Randy, glad that we finally got to meet today. Don't wear yourself out on that toy.
To everybody at the campfire at Woody's, THANKS, for all that you have done to be part of this project. I wish everyone of you could have been there today. 
Even with the ups and downs of this project, working even over the internet with some of you, I feel like we have all made some new friends in this crazy world we live in. I guess the question now is: What's next?

I will get some pics hopefully tonight. I am waiting on a email with them.


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Well Guys
I just came home and put her up for the night.
Pluged it in to charge for tommorrow LOL 
Guys from the bottom of my heart , Thank Every one You'll only imadginehow this cart has and is changeing my Outdoor Life .

Artie, It was great to finely meet all of you Fellas.
After y'all left Buddy I went crusin...  The 800 acres down below my home got to meet the cart this evening.
I didnt climb no steep banks like we did here but she tuged
and pulled her way through some thick sugar sand about
a foot deep or better.  Thats four wheel drive territory
or 4 wheelers untill today. I tried to locate some Turkey
roosting areas but was unsuccesful today.
I know there out there and I will find them.
Got the rest of the week till Sat. Morning.

Well Brothers,  I got to get me some supper cooked or I aint gonna eat, Didnt have time for Lunch today   LOL...

All of you here who helped and prayed on this 
to happin Are The best people in the World !!!!!!!!!
You are God's chosen No doubt.... 
I will write more later, thats if I dont fall asleep...
Man I plum tuckerd out for some reason 

You aint heard it all yet !!!

God Bless,
Randy  (BCW)


----------



## mike bell

Randy,

If you want to write about this and these guys and let the world know how tight the Woodys' family is, I'll post it on my blog.  

( I already mentioned this a little on how we spread the love with our cyber family here.)


----------



## Ruger#3

*Mike's Blog.....*

Hey Randy,

If you want to shoot me a PM with a few of your thoughts for Mike's blog I'll continue my scribe duties and draft something for you. Your perspective and how it was done might be something Mike could work with in getting help for others. 

Enjoy your cart and hope you find those roosts soon. 

 What does GA and AZ have in common. 40 degree nights and 80 degree days. Still amazes me how cold the desert can be at night

I'll check back later for the pics.


----------



## firewagon

All, we tryed to transfer pics. It's going to work better direct posting. Ron has signed up with the forum. As soon as he is released by the mods. he will get them posted from his computer.
Randy, It's great to hear that it ran good for you.


----------



## firewagon

Just talked to Ron. Jim released him to post. Ron should have them up within a couple of hours.


----------



## engtroll

Heres a test pic since the originals were a little too big.


----------



## engtroll

Found the right editing program.Heres the rest:


----------



## engtroll

Few More


----------



## engtroll

Still More


----------



## engtroll

Last Pics.We are going to put a file up on photobucket that will show from start to finish, the progress on the cart. Tom, Firewagon and I will get together at work and pool our pics for the site.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

AWESOME JOB GUYS


----------



## firewagon

Ron, thanks for getting these up today.


----------



## engtroll

Anytime. Just took me a little to get the right program open to resize the pics. The originals were too big for the forum.


----------



## BoxCallWillie

*Thanks Ron ! Welcome to Woody's*

Guy's Guess where I been 
Found where they are roosting this evening   .

Mule I want to thank you for getting this project 
going, Buddy if it wasnt for your gift of the cart to start
with it never would have happend.
Rugar Thank you for the hard work you did with 
keeping every thing going. Atrie and Crew down there
in the Winter Haven F D. Thanks.
Camo painting Andy, Thanks I love it. 
All and everyone else , Im sorry I can't remember everyones name Thank you all from the bottom of my heart. 

This Bunch of Woody's Campfire brothers and Sisters
Are nothing short of Gods chosen Angles !!!
But I will say this,  Im going to have to quit haveing such
long hours in the woods looking for them Turkeys, ebven though I found where they are roosted, I still have to cook
But buy the looks of my pictures, I think I could skip a few 
meals LOL  Man , I guess setting all day on my you know what I have got Fat ...
Bet that changes real quick ...

More on what I saw today out in Gods country later  

God Bless you all  

BCW


----------



## jp328

That thing looks great. BCW, go get them. That is one nice ride. Hats off to all, the lost art of looking out for your neighbor is alive and well in GA and FL.


----------



## mike bell

Im proud of all yall for your work and donations to help Randy.   

Good Job!!


----------



## Muddyfoots

Great job guys!!!


----------



## rex upshaw

great job....and bcw, we want to see the pics of you with your birds this spring and deer in the fall.  good luck and glad you're going to be getting back out there soon.


----------



## Confederate_Jay

Man, that is one smooth daddy looking rig!!

Ruger, Mule and Firewagon, ya'll did us all proud. 

BCW  ... good hunting brother!


----------



## Ruger#3

*Awesome....*

Great job Firewagon and the whole FD crew on the delivery. I only wish I could have been there but work had other plans for me.

I have a feeling that little frisbee on the electric meter at Randy's place will be going around alot faster from now on.  Randy hope your on levelized billing there brother.

If you got a digital camera show us some pics of where your roosting those birds.


----------



## MudDucker

Thats awesome...GREAT JOB GUYS!!!!


----------



## elfiii

Outstanding! 

Get on them birds BCW! Let's see pictures of some dead Osceolas soon!


----------



## StriperAddict

Glad to see the final results of this, which will go on for years for BCW.  We're looking forward to the hunting pics and tall tales of your outdoor adventures, best wishes with your new ride!


----------



## engtroll

mike bell said:


> I want pictures for my blog Help4hunters.com !!!  I already posted once on how our cyber family is spreading the love for one another.



Send me a pm with your email address, and I will send you all of the pics we have, from the day it arrived here at Sta.1 to the time it was delivered.


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Howdy Everyone,
Im sorry I didnt get back on here last night 
after supper , I was tired, plus I had a Dr. appt 
early to start at my Pulminary doc in another 
couple countys away.
Didnt take it out today at all ,to late to even start out
by the time I got home.

Yesterday , in the early am just after daylight I
headed to the tract of land. Man the deer tracks,
and bear are all over the place.
Didnt see any deer its purty thick in much of the land
other than some fire breaks and jeep trails.
There are a few dried up ponds out there like 1-2 acres each. Lots of palmetoes patches, Pines and Cypress heads
and scrub oaks.

I heard what I thought was Gobbling at a distence
so I eased down this fire trail in an effert to get closer to 
what I was hearing .

As I rounded a bend near a cypress head there they were
There stood 3 Gobblers in full strut with a bunch of hens
or Jakes , my eyes arnt that good any more so I assumeing
Hens and jakes.

They were probably 60 - 70 yards from me, I tried to get a little closer...    Wrong thing to do.....
They spoted me and took off running and disapeard.

I went back out late yesterday and I think I know where 
they are roosting. Another reason I didnt press it today realy.
Im going back out a little early tomorrow and see 
If I can catch them flying up.
I couldnt realy get out and check the ground for scat and feathers. But I have a good feeling about this spot.
If I can hear them fly up I will wait a while and see If
I can get them to respond to a Owl hoot or crow call.
if thats them , I will leave them alone until Sat Morn.   .

Ive hunted this palce several years ago before I ever lost my leg and have takin a couple spikes from there .
But I saw lots of Turkey and never was interested in them.
That has changed , Just like the taste of some foods I didnt use to eat.
Now I dream Turkey 

Guys, this is changeing my Life so much in getting back out there...  Man I love being In Gods World Again .
I cant explain it, But im sure you ALL know what in saying.
Thank ALL  of you for What you have done
If I said that every day a thousand times a day...
To Me,  I couldnt say it enough.......
Like my siggy,  I mean every word of it !!!!!!!!!!!!!

I will try to get some pictures while out there this weekend, but some one will have to post them
Im a dummy on that sort of thing...

God Bless Each of Y'all !
Randy  ( BCW )


----------



## Ruger#3

*Email Pics...*

I'll PM you my yahoo address. You can attach the pics to emails and send there. I'll get them posted for you, no worries.


I can see it now, first the hum of a cart, silence, cluck cluck cluck cluck................Booooooooooom! 

Break out the deep fryer and peanut oil!


----------



## elfiii

Ruger#3 said:


> I can see it now, first the hum of a cart, silence, cluck cluck cluck cluck................Booooooooooom!
> 
> Break out the deep fryer and peanut oil!



Now that's what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Ruger#3 said:


> I'll PM you my yahoo address. You can attach the pics to emails and send there. I'll get them posted for you, no worries.
> 
> 
> I can see it now, first the hum of a cart, silence, cluck cluck cluck cluck................Booooooooooom!
> 
> Break out the deep fryer and peanut oil!



  
I Hope its that easy ...  
But I know better , but for what I may not get, will
be worth it Just being out there !!!!!
If God allows me to take a Gobbler
"That baby is going in the Smoker"     

God bless,
BCW


----------



## jcfabrication

Man what a nice huntin buggy...Great Job too all the guys who were in on this.Yall all are Fantastic and outstanding people.Good to see people like yall! good luck this year to all and God Bless..


----------

